# Smackdown 6/29/12



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sandow in Money in the Bank? Already better than Raw MITB.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sandow in Money in the Bank is GREAT! AJ being the ref in a WWE title match is terrible. This match isn't even about Punk or Bryan, it's about... AJ. :lmao*


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Sandow in Money in the Bank is GREAT! AJ being the ref in a WWE title match is terrible. This match isn't even about Punk or Bryan, it's about... AJ. :lmao*


I've been saying that for a while. WWE Title feud is given a midcard storyline.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Vickie said last night she can't pick the matches for MITB, now she's putting AJ in the main event.


edit: unless shes speaking for the board of directors


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Sandow in Money in the Bank is GREAT! AJ being the ref in a WWE title match is terrible. This match isn't even about Punk or Bryan, it's about... AJ. :lmao*


No its now about watching AJ's ass in tiny tiny ref shorts..


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Punk is gonna try to GTS D-Bry, but then AJ low blows him and D-Bryan rolls him up for a quick three. :mark:

I was gonna skip MITB but with AJ being the ref I'll have to check it out.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

I think AJ will turn heel, screw Punk, and get back with Bryan.

Was having a bad day, but hearing that Sandow qualified for the SmackDown MITB cheered me up. Very interested in hearing who else qualifies by the way.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

I will be too distracted by AJ's body to enjoy the wrestling match at Money in the Bank


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> * Damien Sandow defeated Zack Ryder to qualify for Money in the Bank.












He likely won't win, but it's nice that he'll finally be making his ppv debut.

And the AJ Lee guest ref will make that match very interesting. We'll see which side she chooses.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

> * Damien Sandow defeated Zack Ryder to qualify for Money in the Bank.


This'll cheer Tyrion up (it already did for me ).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I like the plot thickening for Punk/Bryan but I still hope it's a great match and carries on into Summerslam.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Someone on another forum posted:


> 3. Tyson Kidd defeated Jack Swagger in a Money in the Bank qualifier. A big win for Kidd, who joins Sandow in the Smackdown version of the MITB match.


YES!!!!! I like this MITB more than Raw's already.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to see that Smackdown MITB is open to everyone and not just previous champions like Raw's MITB. Sandow will benefit from the experience.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

AJ special referee? I would have preferred her just interfere to help Bryan win, but this could be good, too, as long as she helps Bryan win.

EDIT: Also, I was hoping he would have done that on RAW, but now Smackdown is MUST SEE TV!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Tyson Kidd? Holy shit! Smackdown's Money in the Bank is already a huge breath of fresh air.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

* Tyson Kidd defeated Jack Swagger to qualify for Money in the Bank.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kidd will be great for some ladder spots, so he's a good addition to the MITB match.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Kidd being in the SD one already makes it a lot better then the RAW one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TYSON KIDD? TYSON KIDD? FUCK YES~!

Excitement for MITB just shot up.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Tyson has been busting his ass for a long time, so it's good to see he's finally getting a chance on a big stage.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyson Kidd won!YES!YES!YES!
Now this show is a must-watch.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

I think Ryback's going to defeat two local jobbers again to qualify.



Sarcasm1 said:


> * Tyson Kidd defeated Jack Swagger to qualify for Money in the Bank.


Wonderful addition to the MITB, and I marked out inside just reading this! I hope Gabriel qualifies too, he had a good performance last year.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Tyson Kidd over Swagger? Would not have expected that. Very cool though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Sandow and now Kidd... fuck who in creative has been reading the boards?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Gabriel qualifying next would be epic.

SD MITB > Raw MITB already.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Good on WWE creative to keep that Bryan/AJ reuniting troll carrot wide out in the open for people to fall for again. She's going to be a fair and impartial referee leading to Punk winning clean.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I doubt Gabriel will qualify but I still have hopes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Sandow and now Kidd... fuck who in creative has been reading the boards?


With the thinner Smackdown roster, it's allowed some newer competitors to qualify. And that's a very good thing as some promising talent will be showcased.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I doubt Gabriel will qualify but I still have hopes.


I think he could if it's 8 people. If it's six there's much less of a chance.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Brye said:


> Gabriel qualifying next would be epic.
> 
> SD MITB > Raw MITB already.


Couldn't agree more man.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

_*Sycho Sid defeated Heath Slater in rematch from Monday to qualify for the SD MITB_

Awesome.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> With the thinner Smackdown roster, it's allowed some newer competitors to qualify. And that's a very good thing as some promising talent will be showcased.


Good bout time.. Already looking forward to this that the RAW one, cept Jericho, but surely Big Show and too a certain extent Cena will limit the amount of Shock/Awe ladder moments in that..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Now it's AJ overkill. 




Carcass said:


> _*Sycho Sid defeated Heath Slater in rematch from Monday to qualify for the SD MITB_
> 
> Awesome.


You can't be serious...right?


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Carcass said:


> _*Sycho Sid defeated Heath Slater in rematch from Monday to qualify for the SD MITB_
> 
> Awesome.


:troll


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice try with fake spoilers. Psycho Sid :lmao


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Tyson Kidd is probably not going to win Money in the Bank but it's nice to see that he's getting rewarded for his hard work.

As others this already said this already trumps Raw's Money in the Bank. Hell the fact that Smackdown is having a Money in the Bank match already trumps it this year. Can't wait to see who's next.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Great Khali easily will ruin this. Expect Sin Cara to be in the match.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

blaow!


> Swagger cut a promo but was interrupted by Jerry Lawler who laid him out and dropped the fist off the 2nd rope. Big pop for the King!
> 
> MIB qualifying match:
> Santino & Christian def David Otunga & Cody Rhodes.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Carcass said:


> _*Sycho Sid defeated Heath Slater in rematch from Monday to qualify for the SD MITB_
> 
> Awesome.


:troll


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ in the WWE title match. (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)

Tyson Kidd beat Jack, now I know it's THAT bad. I ain't mad thou, Kidd will boost this match by a mile.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Now it's AJ overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes messing about, he does it every week


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Santino in MITB is meh but Christian in is good. Hoping Cody still finds a way in there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Santino is in MITB instead of Rhodes? Oh WWE.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Guess this means CM Punk is winning clean and AJ just calls it down the middle. Probably doing Bryan vs AJ at Summerslam, which is really lame.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Santino is funny and all (kinda) but keep him outta this stuff. (N)

Hoping Rhodes/Santino rematch happens or something.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Rhodes doesn't need the weak-ass MITB build. He's fine on his own tbh.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*I thought Santino was a Raw wrestler. *


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

It does make sense to have the US and IC title holders in the match, so Christian and Santino were good choices. 

There's one more week of qualifiers, so Rhodes should qualify then. With four already locked in, there should be eight spots for the match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This MITB is awesome. I'd love it if it was filled with young talent, which it seems it may be, would make the Raw one bearable as a duo.

Tyson Kidd is going to light shit up and my boy Sandow, fuck I'd mark out like hell if he won.

AJ being the ref isn't too bad, she was always going to be involved and although her involvement will be decisive we'll still see a solid 20+ minutes of great wrestling. Still think Punk will win as those Cena-Punk reports seem dead on.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Before that tag match:


> In a backstage segment, Dolph Ziggler told Vickie to ban the Brogue Kick and the Cross Arm Breaker in the main event, but she slapped him when he told her he was more important than her. After that he said it was okay, but he wanted her to introduce him tonight and raise his hand as the World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *I thought Santino was a Raw wrestler. *


They don't really care about the brand split anymore.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Evolution said:


> Rhodes doesn't need the weak-ass MITB build. He's fine on his own tbh.


If they plan to build him as their next Orton, it's all good, guy is still young. But would still be a nice addition to the match imo.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

If the entrants in MITB keep up like this it'll be really interesting to see who wins.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *I thought Santino was a Raw wrestler. *


So is Swagger and he was in a qualifying match


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Christians in MITB but Cody isnt so Cody prob wont be on the card at all unless Christian and IC pull a double?? wtf..


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sin Cara's probably gonna be in it as well. The SD MITB is gonna destroy the RAW one.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Carcass said:


> Sin Cara's probably gonna be in it as well. The SD MITB is gonna destroy the RAW one.


SD MITB ate RAW's MITB match alive last year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

My god SD's MITB looks so bad on paper


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I hope Rhodes beat Santino in a rematch next week. I'm tired of this Santino crap.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I hope Rhodes beat Santino in a rematch next week. I'm tired of this Santino crap.


You and me both.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

it does lack star power though.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sandow's winning this, YES YES YES


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



urca said:


> SD MITB ate RAW's MITB match alive last year.


And the previous year as well.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Sarcasm1 said:


> it does lack star power though.


I don't think that matters much, imo.

And put in Sin Cara/Hunico plz.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Ryback gonna be in it? :jay2


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> And the previous year as well.


Na 2010's raw was awesome.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Am I the only one that thinks Sandow's winning? The other candidates have no chance.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Swagger got laid out by Lawler? Swagger will be release soon for sure.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> And the previous year as well.


Agreed. (Y)

I did enjoy the Raw '10 one but I thought the SD stuff that year was better. And really no question about last year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urca said:


> This'll cheer Tyrion up (it already did for me ).


Will it? I mean, I'm happy he'll be on PPV, but I don't want him losing his first PPV match, let alone one so soon. Now if he wins, great, but what's the chance of that actually happening?

Tyson Kidd beat Swagger?

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

He's FINISHED.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Will it? I mean, I'm happy he'll be on PPV, but I don't want him losing his first PPV match, let alone one so soon. Now if he wins, great, but what's the chance of that actually happening?
> 
> Tyson Kidd beat Swagger?
> 
> ...


He's winning. I'm telling you the Other guys have no chance, especially with Rhodes not in it now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Sandow's winning? The other candidates have no chance.


I still think Orton will get shoehorned in, if he's back in time.. but it is looking good for Damian so far..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Sandow's winning? The other candidates have no chance.


Out of those four, Sandow has the best chance. But my guess is the four that qualify next week are going to be the favorites. Santino, Christian, Kidd, and Sandow will likely end up being the four least likely to win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Whoa, fucking pumped for Tyson Kidd in MITB. Christian too. But Sandow and Santino? Good lord.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This MITB looks like ass. Maybe the idea was to make this one so awful, so the whole "former champion" motif on the Raw one doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



wkdsoul said:


> I still think Orton will get shoehorned in, if he's back in time.. but it is looking good for Damian so far..


He comes back after the PPV.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Rhodes will say he wasn't fair he lost his spot in a tag match so he'll face Santino next week. Calling it!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Detailed Spoilers



> - Layla defeated A.J. in a non-title match. Daniel Bryan showed up and chanted "Yes!" which distracted A.J. and cost her the match. While Bryan and A.J. argued and dueling "Yes!" chants occurred, Vickie Guerrero showed up to massive heat.
> 
> Bryan said he wants A.J. banned from ringside at Money in the Bank. Vickie said a WWE website poll said 75 percent of the fans want A.J. to be the guest referee at Money in the Bank. Nick wrote that Vickie said A.J. will be special referee for the match. Vickie also announced that qualifying matches would occur to determine Money in the Bank match competitors.
> 
> ...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> He comes back after the PPV.


Nice. Depending on the other winners then.. Its Damian or Christian


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Hmmm, I should probably tweet Swag, the hell is going on.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I Knew it Smackdown briefcase winner will be the first to no cash in, None of those guys going over Sheamus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> He's winning. I'm telling you the Other guys have no chance, especially with Rhodes not in it now.


He's winning with the participants as of NOW. I doubt this is going to be the final line up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*It only makes sense for WWE to have two face world champions and two face MITB winners. *


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Teddy Long tag team match is back.



> David Otunga told Evansville that he wouldn't leave without flexing a few times. He was stopped by Triple H, who let Otunga pose a few times and then Pedigreed him. This is unlikely to appear on TV. Booker T got a shot in after Otunga spilled to the floor and then got in the ring and did the Spinarooni. Also, the only shirt they are sold out of is the pink Dolph Ziggler shirt.
> 
> - In a backstage segment, Daniel Bryan talked to A.J. She killed it with her performance again.
> 
> ...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Does it have to be a WHC cash in or could he cash it in for the IC or US?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Will it? I mean, I'm happy he'll be on PPV, but I don't want him losing his first PPV match, let alone one so soon. Now if he wins, great, but what's the chance of that actually happening?
> 
> Tyson Kidd beat Swagger?
> 
> ...


It's really about who's coming in the match
As of right now we have
Tyson Kidd (jobber promoted to midcard for this coming PPV)
Christian (got his charity reign last year)
Santino (really?)
He's got a decent chance,i don't want him to get hot shotted but i'd enjoy it while it lasts if he gets a world heavyweight championship .
There's really no bad side in this,if he loses,we'll have some good bumps he took on the match,if he wins,he'll be a WHC.
The only obstacle is Rhodes,if Rhodes gets into the match,he's totally winning.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Teddy Long tag team match is back.


WAIT There is a Live SD NEXT WEEK?? WTF??


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

blah, delete


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Apparently Ziggler's pink shirts are sold out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This Ryback vs jobbers is so far beyond stale it's sad.

Stop getting TOO excited about Sandow right now. He can win and it would be an amazing showing of confidence in him, but it's early. Surely there's another 3-4 to be added. And with the brand's being as muddled as they are now anyone could come in.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tyson Kidd in MITB fuck yeah


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Apparently Ziggler's pink shirts are sold out.


That fucker sells everything..


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Teddy makes a tag match.................. and with Khali...............


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Apparently Ziggler's pink shirts are sold out.


Lie's


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tensai is gonna be in the MITB fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I don't know why anyone would want Sandow to have a mega push this early out of the gate considering WWE's recent shoddy track record with new talent.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Shawn Morrison said:


> Tensai is gonna be in the MITB fpalm


God No


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



wkdsoul said:


> Does it have to be a WHC cash in or could he cash it in for the IC or US?


*Why would someone with the briefcase cash it in on those titles from a kayfabe perspective?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> WAIT There is a Live SD NEXT WEEK?? WTF??


Great American Bash


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

looks like a decent smackdown . Hoping AJ doesnt take away from what should be an epic match again. Tyson Kidd in the MITB is fucking awesome though. Liked the guy since ECW. He has the skills, im sure he'll b the Morrison, Kofi, benjamin of the match though but atleast he'll be able to showcase what he can do. Wonder if Ryback will get in the MITB match would be weird since Sandow is in and Rynack who has been dominating amazing athletes lol doesnt get in


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tensai qualified. Out of the five men, he's the most likely to win since he previously faced Sheamus and Vince was reprotedly impressed with their match. It depends on who the other three qualifiers are.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why would someone with the briefcase cash it in on those titles from a kayfabe perspective?*


It's the WWE, Remember, in 2010 Kaval could Challenge for any title and he chose the IC Title.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

If Ziggler goes in he is a good bet to win.

Sandow, Christian, Kidd. Replace Santino with Cody.

Add Cara, Cesaro, Ziggler and Gabriel. Would be a classic.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



> Backstage, Daniel Bryan tries to get on AJ's good side and says he knows a doctor who could help her because that's what people that care about each other do, they help each other. She says yes, yes, yes.
> 
> MIB qualifying match:
> Tensai def Justin Gabriel


Wish Gabriel got in instead.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Ryback is starting to become the next Kozlov. Squashing jobber after jobber at the beginning of his career.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why would someone with the briefcase cash it in on those titles from a kayfabe perspective?*


Dont know was just asking, 

A storyline can easily be made, just for revenge purposes, you pissed me off or fucked me up at blah blah.. so i'm taking your gold motherfu**er..


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tensai to baldo bomb someone of the top of the ladder would be a sick spot.

What did they say during that AJ/D-Bry backstage segment?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> It's the WWE, Remember, in 2010 Kaval could Challenge for any title and he chose the IC Title.


*And where is he? 

It makes no sense at all from a kayfabe perspective. *


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This Live Smackdown is going to get like a 1.2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Well I doubt Rey or anyone who has won a WWE title will be in the Smackdown match. SO now del rio or miz. Out of the ones so far Sandow is the most likely. I hope Rhodes is not in it as I want him to win the world title properly.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The Smackdown MITB went downhill fast :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *And where is he?
> 
> It makes no sense at all from a kayfabe perspective. *


It kinda does. I mean, he lost his IC title shot. What chance would he have against a real champion?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> I don't know why anyone would want Sandow to have a mega push this early out of the gate considering WWE's recent shoddy track record with new talent.


To be fair Sandow's gimmick is an immediate main event type deal. It will always draw heat, especially when given a bigger spotlight. He can't get too repetitive, which may be an issue, but I wouldn't have a problem with them going for it. He really seems that good.

Remember holding the brief case doesn't stop him building himself up, it's not an instant thing unless the WWE make it that way.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Have Ryback win it, and cash it in against the Tag champs!!!!!!!!!!


FEED ME MORE...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Rop3 said:


> It kinda does. I mean, he lost his IC title shot. What chance would he have against a real champion?


*You still go for the biggest prize or admit you're fucking terrible and deserve nothing. *


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Irish Jet said:


> Remember holding the brief case doesn't stop him building himself up, it's not an instant thing unless the WWE make it that way.


With Sheamus being in the middle of a strong build, whoever wins the MITB match will hold the briefcase for a while. Raw will likely cash in first. So Smackdown has time to build the winner up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SoupMan Prime said:


> looks like a decent smackdown . *Hoping AJ doesnt take away from what should be an epic match again.* Tyson Kidd in the MITB is fucking awesome though. Liked the guy since ECW. He has the skills, im sure he'll b the Morrison, Kofi, benjamin of the match though but atleast he'll be able to showcase what he can do. Wonder if Ryback will get in the MITB match would be weird since Sandow is in and Rynack who has been dominating amazing athletes lol doesnt get in


Oh you know she will. I was beginning to get on the AJ train right after the segment with Piper and Bryan but now it's simply overkill and that isn't her fault. The thing with WWE is that they see a good thing and see how the crowd reacts and will pimp it out until no one cares anymore. Once this feud is over, I dread what they will or won't do with AJ. 

AJ fappers- enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

What a joke it will be if Rhodes isn't in this match. He deserves to win the briefcase.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> Oh you know she will. I was beginning to get on the AJ train right after the segment with Piper and Bryan but now it's simply overkill and that isn't her fault. The thing with WWE is that they see a good thing and see how the crowd reacts and will pimp it out until no one cares anymore. Once this feud is over, I dread what they will or won't do with AJ.
> 
> AJ fappers- enjoy it while it lasts.


They'll probably put the divas title on her and she'll appear once every two weeks in a one minute match beating some jobber diva.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *You still go for the biggest prize or admit you're fucking terrible and deserve nothing. *


From a heel perspective if i was beaten or embarrassed by someone with a belt and had in my hands a chance to fuck em over and get revenge just for the hell of it. I'd take it.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Smackdown MITB is shaping up to be fucking dorkville USA.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Kidd in MITB is awesome and I like AJ as the guest referee.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Smackdown's money in the bank will probably be the reason I watch this PPV. Should be incredible.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> With Sheamus being in the middle of a strong build, whoever wins the MITB match will hold the briefcase for a while. Raw will likely cash in first. So Smackdown has time to build the winner up.


Agreed. Miz's was done really well. He even held the US title in that time, got plenty of promo time and had some false alarm cash ins. 

Not that I want Sandow to end up like the Miz.:no:


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

If Rhodes isn't in this, Sandow Better fucking win.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *You still go for the biggest prize or admit you're fucking terrible and deserve nothing. *


What if the gimmick was that a guy is afraid of main eventing. Any time Teddy Long put him in the main event of Smackdown, he'd have a panic attack and make an excuse. Mediocrity is his dream!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Carcass said:


> They'll probably put the divas title on her and she'll appear once every two weeks in a one minute match beating some jobber diva.


She should win it when the FCW divas get called up, or just take the title to NXT and defend it there each week.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Irish Jet said:


> To be fair Sandow's gimmick is an immediate main event type deal. It will always draw heat, especially when given a bigger spotlight. He can't get too repetitive, which may be an issue, but I wouldn't have a problem with them going for it. He really seems that good.
> 
> Remember holding the brief case doesn't stop him building himself up, it's not an instant thing unless the WWE make it that way.


Sure but in this era of fuckery that is WWE, having a main event style gimmick = being fed to the RAW lions. Sometimes getting a bigger spotlight so fast hurts more than it helps, even if he doesn't cash it in for months.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Surely they won't [email protected]@k up with AJ. She's young, beautiful, can wrestle and can act. She's long term.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

With Sheamus being the WHC I can see the MITB winner cashing in on him and losing so they can say that Sheamus is the first world champ to successfully defend the title in a cash in. unk2


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She should win it when the FCW divas get called up, or just take the title to NXT and defend it there each week.


Fired would be the ideal situation.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> Oh you know she will. I was beginning to get on the AJ train right after the segment with Piper and Bryan but now it's simply overkill and that isn't her fault. The thing with WWE is that they see a good thing and see how the crowd reacts and will pimp it out until no one cares anymore. Once this feud is over, I dread what they will or won't do with AJ.
> 
> AJ fappers- enjoy it while it lasts.


All the diva's are pretty much irrelevant anyways. This probably will be her career highlight, but it's more exposure and relevance than any diva has had in a long time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Carcass said:


> They'll probably put the divas title on her and she'll appear once every two weeks in a one minute match beating some jobber diva.


Highly likely.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Carcass said:


> With Sheamus being the WHC I can see the MITB winner cashing in on him and losing so they can say that Sheamus is the first world champ to successfully defend the title in a cash in. unk2


Ahhh shit didnt think of that one.. Good call.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



wkdsoul said:


> From a heel perspective if i was beaten or embarrassed by someone with a belt and had in my hands a chance to fuck em over and get revenge just for the hell of it. I'd take it.


*And you'd look like the biggest idiot in the, "sport". That would be kinda like someone going for a Developmental League basketball championship over an NBA championship when you have a shot to go after either. It's just something you wouldn't do. 

I wouldn't put it past WWE though... they made R Truth look THAT stupid before.
*


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

You guys know these fuckheads are gonna sacrifice Daniel Bryan's main event heel character to get over a diva. What a joke.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She should win it when the FCW divas get called up, or just take the title to NXT and defend it there each week.


Or they could have an actual Divas feud on SD or RAW. unk


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> You guys know these fuckheads are gonna sacrifice Daniel Bryan's main event heel character to get over a diva. What a joke.


NO shit Sherlock, that's why everyone is bashing the decision.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Surely they won't [email protected]@k up with AJ. She's young, beautiful, can wrestle and can act. She's long term.


I agree, but wouldn't rule it out. Look at what happened to Ryder and all his hard work. And look at Punk opening shows with the WWE title. WWE probably does this to ring out a pretty buck.

@Carcass I wish.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Carcass said:


> With Sheamus being the WHC I can see the MITB winner cashing in on him and losing so they can say that Sheamus is the first world champ to successfully defend the title in a cash in. unk2


I thought about that but only a heel would attempt something like that and I can't imagine them ruining Sandow's, Tensai's, Rhodes' or Ziggler's momentum by doing that. It would have to be heel which they don't want to build up in the future as a move like this would completely derail their momentum.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Raw MITB - quick cash in

Smack down MITB - midcard talent = long term carry.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sheamus will beat Alberto next week, moving him in to the WWE title MITB, Rey will come back and that gives that match 6 former WWE champions. Dolph goes in to the WHC and the final spot goes to Wade Barrett. This leaves Sheamus to have a test run month and match with Cody Rhodes to see if Cody can hang in the main event scene.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> Sure but in this era of fuckery that is WWE, having a main event style gimmick = being fed to the RAW lions. Sometimes getting a bigger spotlight so fast hurts more than it helps, even if he doesn't cash it in for months.


Nothing lasts in the WWE these days anyways, they destroy every potentially great star and have them take a backseat to Cena. The best you can hope for is some months of sustained excellence in the way Punk/Barrett have done in the last two years. I just want to see him now while his gimmick is hot, rather than have it stretch out and develop in meaningless feuds.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Raw MITB - quick cash in
> 
> Smack down MITB - midcard talent = long term carry.


Raw Cash In=Cena Burying Punk
Smackdown Cash In-Heel gets a fluke title reign then proceeded to go back to mid card hell

They will both be shit, but the SD match should be alright with Christian, Kidd and Sandow carrying it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



> Santino Marella and Christian defeated Cody Rhodes and David Otunga in a Money in the Bank qualifier.* Christian pinned Otunga* with a spear. Santino and Christian both earned MITB spots.


There's the important bit, Rhodes will complain that it isn't fair and find a way into the match, notice all the other qualifiers are singles matches? They aren't leaving him off a PPV that Tyson Kidd is on. He's still winning.

Not sure how I feel about Sandow being in this, it will be great to see him on PPV but I don't like him taking a loss this early.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Let's see shall we?

Tensai vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Damien Sandow vs. Christian vs. Santino Marella.

I like those picks aside from Santino, he really has no place in the match (hint: How about you defend that thing around your waist a little more, Santino?). The one glaring thing I see is that 5 guys were announced, and you'd expect them to do 4 per week. This leads me to beleive that Rhodes will say that he never got pinned in the tag match, and Santino never scored a pin, so it was unfair. The two square off and Rhodes gets the victory to enter. In addition, we all know Sin Cara will qualify for TEH SPOTZ! The others you could really go with any mid-upper mid level talent. At this point, Ziggler can win the title on his own but he could still be in contention, Hunico could too. I'm pretty sure Kofi/Truth will defend against the Primetime players so there goes Kofi/Truth from the running. Going through the roster and making some picks you get this:

Tensai vs. Sandow vs. Rhodes vs. Hunico vs. Christian vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Sin Cara vs. Antonio Cesaro. The face/heel dynamic is 5 heels and 3 faces but you have to remember that it will most likely still be Santino in the match as opposed to Rhodes.

With Punk/Bryan, A great looking SD MitB, a RAW one that although rather pointless, will be a good match, a tag title match and a world title match this could be a very nice PPV.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> There's the important bit, Rhodes complain that it isn't fault and find a way into the match, notice all the other qualifiers are singles matches? They aren't leaving him off a PPV that Tyson Kidd is on. He's still winning.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about Sandow being in this, it will be great to see him on PPV but I don't like him taking a loss this early.


Plus Cody and Christian are feuding so it would make no sense for both not to be in the match.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *And you'd look like the biggest idiot in the, "sport". That would be kinda like someone going for a Developmental League basketball championship over an NBA championship when you have a shot to go after either. It's just something you wouldn't do.
> 
> I wouldn't put it past WWE though... they made R Truth look THAT stupid before.
> *


We're not talking NBA, we're talking an action that could be "character" driven, some bad guys & heels just like revenge and beating up the little guy, why would a guy whose won it before not think he's good enough to beat everyone, and do it again, or beat everyone to get to the top anyway. You could easily cash the shot in, and not look like an idiot for fucking over your story-line rival at that time.

If Sandow was made to look an idiot by the IC belt holder, you can easily see him being driven in everything, by his need to regain face at any cost, for example.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I still see Ziggler getting thrown in somehow and winning the match.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



wkdsoul said:


> We're not talking NBA, we're talking an action that could be "character" driven, some bad guys & heels just like revenge and beating up the little guy, why would a guy whose won it before not think he's good enough to beat everyone, and do it again, or beat everyone to get to the top anyway. You could easily cash the shot in, and not look like an idiot for fucking over your story-line rival at that time.
> 
> If Sandow was made to look an idiot by the IC belt holder, you can easily see him being driven in everything, by his need to regain face at any cost, for example.


*Be that as it may he would still look like the biggest idiot since R-Truth and why would WWE want to portray THAT wrestler as being an idiot? He's supposed to be SMART. *


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I agree, but wouldn't rule it out. Look at what happened to Ryder and all his hard work. And look at Punk opening shows with the WWE title. WWE probably does this to ring out a pretty buck.
> 
> @Carcass I wish.


They're milking the popularity, but I think she'll ride it out. Talented divas with the look are rare. For every Trish Stratus there are 10 Kelly Kellys.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

It'd be crazy for Sandow to win MITB in 2 months from debuting, fastest rise ever.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

WWE tries to pull you in with a couple good decisions and then throws fucking TENSAI at you.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *Be that as it may he would still look like the biggest idiot since R-Truth and why would WWE want to portray THAT wrestler as being an idiot? He's supposed to be SMART. *


Nah i wouldn't think it'd play out that bad, he'd still be walking away with new gold, face and revenge completed.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> I thought about that but only a heel would attempt something like that and *I can't imagine them ruining Sandow's, Tensai's, Rhodes' or Ziggler's momentum by doing that.* It would have to be heel which they don't want to build up in the future as a move like this would completely derail their momentum.


With Sheamus as WHC I can definitely see them doing it. Pushing him to the moon is probably their biggest priority right now regardless of who they ruin while doing it. Sheamus beating D-Bry in 18 seconds @ WM was supposed to be huge thing for him until the fans crapped on it.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Santino will be replaced by Rhodes. Ziggler, Barret & Sin Cara will then take the last three spots.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Lol at these mofos saying AJ can wrestle are you fucking serious? AJ Moves like Kelly Kelly in that ring or can't even act what the fuck is wrong with you guys?


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Raw Cash In=Cena Burying Punk
> Smackdown Cash In-Heel gets a fluke title reign then proceeded to go back to mid card hell
> 
> They will both be shit, but the SD match should be alright with Christian, Kidd and Sandow carrying it.


I agree, but I think whoever wins the world title MITB will hold it until the fall.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> It'd be crazy for Sandow to win MITB in 2 months from debuting, fastest rise ever.


Apart from Sheamus..


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio in the main event to retain the World Heavyweight Title. Sheamus got the win after a Brogue Kick on Ziggler.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> It'd be crazy for Sandow to win MITB in 2 months from debuting, fastest rise ever.


It's too soon and he won't, Rhodes will complain next week as I said, they will probably have a "last chance" battle royal or something and he'll win it and end up taking the case. They could easily put Ziggler in the match too and give him the case, Sandow won't win.

Edit: So Ziggler pinned AGAIN? I guess he'll get in MITB then and they'll do ADR vs. Sheamus for the Title at MITB?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dark_Link said:


> Lol at these mofos saying AJ can wrestle are you fucking serious? AJ Moves like Kelly Kelly in that ring or can't even act what the fuck is wrong with you guys?


I enjoyed her work in FCW in matches against Serena and Naomi and the other Divas she carried. And she is much smaller than Kelly so I can't imagine her running ropes like y'all seem to care so much about.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ is fucking terrible, give it a break, people comparing her to Trish? GTFO.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



wkdsoul said:


> Nah i wouldn't think it'd play out that bad, he'd still be walking away with new gold, face and revenge completed.


*Nah he'd look like the biggest moron since R-Truth *


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Fun Fact: nobody gave a fuck about AJ until she was paired with bryan.

I guess being popular with the smarks mean you can wrestle!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio in the main event to retain the World Heavyweight Title. *Sheamus got the win after a Brogue Kick on Ziggler.*


Didn't see that coming


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Santino will be replaced by Rhodes. Ziggler, Barret & Sin Cara will then take the last three spots.


If I had to guess, the last three spots will be Rhodes, Ziggler, and Sin Cara. I don't think Barrett will make it back in time.


----------



## YimYac (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dark_Link said:


> Fun Fact: nobody gave a fuck about AJ until she was paired with bryan.
> 
> I guess being popular with the smarks mean you can wrestle!


Lol?

People have loved AJ since she and Kaitlyn formed the Chickbusters


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio in the main event to retain the World Heavyweight Title. Sheamus got the win after a Brogue Kick on Ziggler.


At this point, Sheamus has defeated Del Rio and Ziggler so many times that it's hard to get excited by another Sheamus vs. Del Rio or Sheamus vs. Ziggler match at MITB. There isn't anyone in the audience that believes either of these two men can beat Sheamus.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dark_Link said:


> Fun Fact: nobody gave a fuck about AJ until she was paired with bryan.
> 
> I guess being popular with the smarks mean you can wrestle!


Actually she had a steady fan base until she met DB, and from then on in which she finally started to get more screen time, she began to develop more of a character which lead to more fans. She was doing fine on NXT, Maxine is doing the same thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

urca said:


> It's really about who's coming in the match
> As of right now we have
> Tyson Kidd (jobber promoted to midcard for this coming PPV)
> Christian (got his charity reign last year)
> ...


That's not something to be grinning about.

LMAO @ Ziggler being pinned by Sheamus AGAIN. This has got to be some kind of record. Most losses to one opponent in a month.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Hmm, this Smackdown actually has some decent build for the PPV. Christian, Sandow, and Kidd are sure to make the MITB match fucking amazing, also Rhodes will definitely join the match.. No way they leave him out. And AJ reffing makes her aligning with D-Bry more plausible.

Ziggler's shirt selling out and he's showing more face tendencies? I'm certain he's turning now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dark_Link said:


> Fun Fact: nobody gave a fuck about AJ until she was paired with bryan.
> 
> I guess being popular with the smarks mean you can wrestle!


:kenny AJ has good in ring skills. Watch some of her FCW matches. She is better then most of the divas on the roster and actual has an interesting character.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Internet trying to turn on AJ already? :lmao

She had fans before the Bryan stuff and it was clear as day.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



YimYac said:


> Lol?
> 
> People have loved AJ since she and Kaitlyn formed the Chickbusters


Oh really in that case where was all that aj love you guys have for her now?

Let's be honest reason she's popular is because of Bryan she was just as irrelevant as naomi before she was paired with him. 

And now she's the special guest referee? Wow.

I can only hope she don't screw up. 


But it is what it is let leave it at that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brye said:


> Internet trying to turn on AJ already? :lmao
> 
> She had fans before the Bryan stuff and it was clear as day.


They should turn on her because she's legit garbage and is ruining a WWE Championship feud.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> No its now about watching AJ's ass in tiny tiny ref shorts..


:yes


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Sandow's winning? The other candidates have no chance.


No he's not. Vince has the same strategy with every new guy. Give them a taste of success then yank the rug out from under them to see how they react. It will be summer of 2013 at the earliest before Sandow has a real shot at main eventing...unless he pulls a D-Bry or SCSA and everyone starts chanting for him which I don't see happening. That is the only occasion when Vince breaks his "Paying your dues" mentality.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brye said:


> Internet trying to turn on AJ already? :lmao
> 
> She had fans before the Bryan stuff and it was clear as day.


I never agreed with the whole people dislike the peeps who become popular, but dang. It's like it's not allowed. It was the same with DB, "it's because of the smark cities" and even with Layla, back in 2010 "it's because of her ass".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

#AJPYRO


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They should turn on her because she's legit garbage and is ruining a WWE Championship feud.


God Damn, We Really Are the only ones that realize how shitty she is. She has no business in a WWE Title Feud. Jesus, we could at least get a good match out of the Punk/Bryan stuff but no, AJ has to get involved an the match will be no where near as good as the OTL Match because the cameras are going to zoom into her every 5 seconds.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dark_Link said:


> *Fun Fact: nobody gave a fuck about AJ until she was paired with bryan.
> *
> I guess being popular with the smarks mean you can wrestle!


Which was around the time she actually had a character that wasn't a generic face, as well as being involved in actual relevant storyline. Funny how that works.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I never agreed with the whole people dislike the peeps who become popular, but dang. It's like it's not allowed. It was the same with DB, "it's because of the smark cities" and even with Layla, back in 2010 "it's because of her ass".


God Forbid people be Vocal about their opinions.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Clearly there are some fans who think that a diva becoming a star for 2 months and being in 2-3 minute Divas matches is better and higher priority than keeping a 31 year old Main Eventer who works all those 20-30 minute house show/PPV matches relevant. AJ is the Boxxy of WWE. She's got her cult of twitter mongs to fish for compliments for and "kawaii" markout for.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The people turning on AJ are basically the same people that never liked Bryan getting into the main event.

In other words, thank them for their irrelevant opinion.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

:lmao Tensai in the MITB match. And the worst part is even after his miserable run so far he still has a better chance of winning it then Kidd, Santino and Christian.

They are starting to go on AJ overload for Bryan/Punk but she's been the focal point for the title matches anyway so I don't see what anyone else expected. Also can't see why everyone's going nuts over her, she's alright but calm down.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dark_Link said:


> Oh really in that case where was all that aj love you guys have for her now?
> 
> Let's be honest reason she's popular is because of Bryan she was just as irrelevant as naomi before she was paired with him.
> 
> ...


AJ has always been an internet darling since her NXT days. I can't tell if you're being serious or trolling, but judging by your previous posts it seems you're unfortunately being serious.

Anyway, the SmackDown MITB went pretty downhill for me. Kidd and Sandow are great, Christian is good but I don't see why he needs in, Santino is a waste of time in this match, but I said the same thing about the Elimination Chamber and it turned out pretty well. Tensai is a terrible choice though, I would much rather see Gabriel since he can do a lot of cool spots.

Punk vs. Bryan should be a good match, I can see a lot of backlash happening no matter the finish, but I'm predicting Punk will win without any interference from AJ.

And they really are persistent in wanting this Sheamus vs. Del Rio thing to happen, huh? No one even cares.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I've got a horrible feeling AJ will cost Punk the Title and we're gonna have to sit through a poor imitation of HHH and Steph with a Power Couple.

Where is Sin Cara lately? I assume he gets into the match along with Rhodes and Ziggler next week.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I fucking HATE the idea of AJ being the ref.. This is so dumb and will water the match down so much as a result. I'm not looking forward to her hijacking the attention from the match and slowing it down. Just let Punk and Bry work the match uninterrupted until AJ comes down at the end and screws over Punk.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They should turn on her because she's legit garbage and is ruining a WWE Championship feud.


Exactly my thoughts.

Not that I want you guys turning on her. She's ruining the title match this can go three ways.

Number 1 WWE makes her screw bryan 
Number 2 She screws punk and bryan gets a cheap victory which will make him look weak.
Number 3 punk or bryan earns the victory.

And knowing wwe is between 1 and 2.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> God Damn, We Really Are the only ones that realize how shitty she is. She has no business in a WWE Title Feud. Jesus, we could at least get a good match out of the Punk/Bryan stuff but no, AJ has to get involved an the match will be no where near as good as the OTL Match because the cameras are going to zoom into her every 5 seconds.


Still think the MITB match will be really good. Maybe not OTL level good because that match was epic but it'll still be really strong. And AJ being involved means we'll most likely get the rematch at Summerslam.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> God Damn, We Really Are the only ones that realize how shitty she is. She has no business in a WWE Title Feud. Jesus, we could at least get a good match out of the Punk/Bryan stuff but no, AJ has to get involved an the match will be no where near as good as the OTL Match because the cameras are going to zoom into her every 5 seconds.


Yeah, really. I mean, I'm not too worried, because it's Bryan and Punk, if it was anybody else, I'd be more concerned about the match quality, but it's still not gonna eclipse their past matches solely because of this stipulation. AJ is definately not going to be the rare guest referee ala Shawn Michaels at WrestleMania who actually makes the match better, she's just not that person. She's clearly window dressing. I wonder if she's just being thrown in to make the matches different because they've been having so many damn matches lately, hence why Kane was also involved.

As for the screwing Punk out of the title idea, I hope not. I don't want Bryan as WWE Champion whatsoever, and I don't want them back as a couple while he's WWE Champion even more. I don't even know at this point, I thought she was gonna screw Punk out of the title the last 2 PPV's and it hasn't happened, maybe everything doesn't go as crazy as we're all thinking and they just end it and do Cena vs Punk at SummerSlam.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I became a fan when she had that good divas match on NXT with Naomi. In a sense I'd prefer Punk/Bryan without extras, but they did that at NWO. Like a bit of soap opera because this is WWE, not ROH.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Bryan and Punk has fought so many times it's good they added an extra element in AJ being the ref for the title match. High drama, hijinks, and a controversial ending is in order! :yes :agree:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> The thing with WWE is that they see a good thing and see how the crowd reacts and will pimp it out until no one cares anymore. Once this feud is over, I dread what they will or won't do with AJ.
> 
> AJ fappers- enjoy it while it lasts.



I posted the exact same thing after NWO. Nice to see WWE still hasn't learned from their mistakes. On the bright side I think AJ is a POA so fap I will.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> The people turning on AJ are basically the same people that never liked Bryan getting into the main event.
> 
> In other words, thank them for their irrelevant opinion.


I can't wait to see how you react when they put AJ over Daniel Bryan at Summerslam.
You actually think that AJ marks and Bryan marks are the same. That is not true at all. This is fucking Sable/Marc Mero all over again, except Daniel Bryan would've actually made money for this godforsaken company.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

How can I be turning on AJ when I was never a fan of her in the first place? :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ needs to GTFO!.....Who am I kidding? Chickbusters ftw!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> God Forbid people be Vocal about their opinions.


Voice your opinion, nobody is saying you can't. But someone is gonna ask what the fuck is wrong with me for being happy for the diva that I have been following since her early run in NXT? I will tell them why and present them with the reasons why. Go check some of her matches on FCW and some of her promo work. In her appreciation thread you have a dude raging saying people have neck beards, the hell is a neck beard? This is how a discussion board works, I realize everybody isn't gonna have the same opinions on things, but people have problems just for liking something is being a bit ignorant imo. Look at how reaper of death turned out. If you know the user reaper of death. A lot of peeps haven't even seen her match with Naomi on NXT and are surprised when they see it. If not, then oh well.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Voice your opinion, nobody is saying you can't. But someone is gonna ask what the fuck is wrong with me for being happy for the diva that I have been following since her early run in NXT? I will tell them why and present them with the reasons why. Go check some of her matches on FCW and some of her promo work. In her appreciation thread you have a dude raging saying people have neck beards, the hell is a neck beard? This is how a discussion board works, I realize everybody isn't gonna have the same opinions on things, but people have problems just for liking something is being a bit ignorant imo. Look at how reaper of death turned out. If you know the user reaper of death. A lot of peeps haven't even seen her match with Naomi on NXT and are surprised when they see it. If not, then oh well.




You sound legit angry there?


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> I can't wait to see how you react when they put AJ over Daniel Bryan at Summerslam.


I know you like being pessimistic, but there's no way in hell they'd have a Diva go over Bryan like that, let alone an inter-gender match in general. Worst case scenario is Punk beats Bryan clean and Bryan falls back to mid-card hell with no direction whatsoever. (Which unfortunately, I can see happening.)


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

6. Tensai (w/Sakamoto) beat Justin Gabriel in Money in the Bank qualifier. A convincing win for Tensai. It was interesting to see Sakamoto was at ringside with Tensai, as apparently the beating did nothing to dissuade his loyalty.

7. Sheamus defeated Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio in a Triple Threat match to retain the World Hvt. Championship. A good TV main event with good near finishes. The actual finish came when Ziggler had Del Rio rolled up, but Sheamus hit him with the Brogue Kick. Sheamus threw Del Rio out of the ring and then pinned Ziggler.

Dark Match

1. John Cena defeated Big Show and Tensai in a handicap match. It was advertised as Show and John Laurinaitis teaming, but instead Tensai replaced Big Johnny. Cena got the biggest pop of the night. Late in the match, Show accidentally hit Tensai with the WMD. Cena hit Show with the Attitude Adjustment and pinned Tensai. Afterward, Big Johnny came out and hit Cena with a chair. Cena came back and took him out with the AA. The crowd was happy. 

source: .................


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dark_Link said:


> You sound legit angry there?


Angry about what?


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SteenIsGod said:


> God Damn, We Really Are the only ones that realize how shitty she is. She has no business in a WWE Title Feud. Jesus, we could at least get a good match out of the Punk/Bryan stuff but no, AJ has to get involved an the match will be no where near as good as the OTL Match because the cameras are going to zoom into her every 5 seconds.


EXACTLY.

I'm sick of this retarded feud.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

All the AJ marks always point out to "that one match she had on NXT with THE OCTOPUS~!" and scream and holler for 2 years straight as to why she should be pushed over Bryan Danielson. Then they'll tell the uninformed about how she's always wanted to be a WWE diva and mass copy-paste the same Lita video over and over again, as if that has any bearing on whether or not people should actually care for her onscreen character. Then they'll try to force feed those folks the "oh just look at her FCW matches" when anyone with any common sense knows that the WWE would never have the girls work those lengths of matches. Clearly, these people don't realize that diva fans have always defended their favorites with claims of "oh just check out her OVW work against such and such" just 5 years ago, when it has zero bearing on what they see on WWE television.


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

wish they would stop jobbing out ryder so frickin much. It's getting really annoying but whatever at least another young talented guy is in the MiTB match to eventually get fed to Cena or something :/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> All the AJ marks always point out to "that one match she had on NXT with THE OCTOPUS~!" and scream and holler for 2 years straight as to why she should be pushed over Bryan Danielson. Then they'll tell the uninformed about how she's always wanted to be a WWE diva and mass copy-paste the same Lita video over and over again, as if that has any bearing on whether or not people should actually care for her onscreen character. Then they'll try to force feed those folks the "oh just look at her FCW matches" when anyone with any common sense knows that the WWE would never have the girls work those lengths of matches. Clearly, these people don't realize that diva fans have always defended their favorites with claims of "oh just check out her OVW work against such and such" just 5 years ago, when it has zero bearing on what they see on WWE television.


So it's their problem for defending the people that they like and happen to have reasoning for?

Fuck that, might as well jump on the bandwagon. Much easier.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> All the AJ marks always point out to "that one match she had on NXT with THE OCTOPUS~!" and scream and holler for 2 years straight as to why she should be pushed over Bryan Danielson. Then they'll tell the uninformed about how she's always wanted to be a WWE diva and mass copy-paste the same Lita video over and over again, as if that has any bearing on whether or not people should actually care for her onscreen character. Then they'll try to force feed those folks the "oh just look at her FCW matches" when anyone with any common sense knows that the WWE would never have the girls work those lengths of matches. Clearly, these people don't realize that diva fans have always defended their favorites with claims of "oh just check out her OVW work against such and such" just 5 years ago, when it has zero bearing on what they see on WWE television.


You come across as a very bitter guy. I feel sorry for ya, brah.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



> 6. Tensai (w/Sakamoto) beat Justin Gabriel in Money in the Bank qualifier. A convincing win for Tensai. It was interesting to see Sakamoto was at ringside with Tensai, *as apparently the beating did nothing to dissuade his loyalty*.


LOL. So they did that segment for no reason? Typical WWE, I guess.

God, imagine if he won. Horrible. Thankfully, no chance of that happening as Rhodes gets in next week after complaining that he wasn't pinned in the tag match. I say thankfully, only because it prevents Tensai from winning completely. Obviously I'm hoping for Sandow but that's a dead hope, it's just not gonna happen. Maybe next year.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Heavenly Invader said:


> You come across as a very bitter guy. I feel sorry for ya, brah.


No defense for real talk, so immediately plays the "bitter" card. Go to the Kenn Doane thread if you want to play that game.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> All the AJ marks always point out to "that one match she had on NXT with THE OCTOPUS~!" and scream and holler for 2 years straight as to why she should be pushed over Bryan Danielson. Then they'll tell the uninformed about how she's always wanted to be a WWE diva and mass copy-paste the same Lita video over and over again, as if that has any bearing on whether or not people should actually care for her onscreen character. Then they'll try to force feed those folks the "oh just look at her FCW matches" when anyone with any common sense knows that the WWE would never have the girls work those lengths of matches. Clearly, these people don't realize that diva fans have always defended their favorites with claims of "oh just check out her OVW work against such and such" just 5 years ago, when it has zero bearing on what they see on WWE television.


Dude, I don't know when you became so pessimistic about everything, but it's clearly showing a hell of a lot lately. Of course an AJ mark is gonna present someone who says she can't wrestle with "you should check out her work in FCW" for anybody who hasn't seen it. That's like me saying Ambrose sucks without seeing his work in FCW. You telling me Ambrose marks would lash out me then?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL. So they did that segment for no reason? Typical WWE, I guess.
> 
> God, imagine if he won. Horrible. Thankfully, no chance of that happening as Rhodes gets in next week after complaining that he wasn't pinned in the tag match.


:lmao I actually thought that segment was just a going out thing to write them off TV.

Wishful thinking. :sad:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brye said:


> :lmao I actually thought that segment was just a going out thing to write them off TV.
> 
> Wishful thinking. :sad:


They were never gonna take Tensai off tv, at least not completely. He'd still wander around the lesser shows like Superstars.

It's funny how they had Sakamoto as a babyface on WWE.com dancing with Khali and Mahal and then he's back to being a heel, but then again, Mahal's heel, so I guess whatever happens on WWE.com stays on WWE.com. I had this feeling that he was gonna break off from Tensai and they'd put him with Yoshi Tatsu as a jobber comedy tag team, but obviously that didn't happen.

.....Yet. :side:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> LOL. So they did that segment for no reason? Typical WWE, I guess.
> 
> God, imagine if he won. Horrible. Thankfully, no chance of that happening as Rhodes gets in next week after complaining that he wasn't pinned in the tag match. I say thankfully, only because it prevents Tensai from winning completely. Obviously I'm hoping for Sandow but that's a dead hope, it's just not gonna happen. Maybe next year.


Rhodes won't win. And if by any chances he does, he will lose in the title match. Hell, I'd even say Sandow has a better chance than Rhodes. Only because I don't think Sandow would be included in this match if they hadn't got something planned for him. I wouldn't be surprised if he won it at all.

But honestly, I couldn't care less who wins this match. I can only hope Drew McIntyre gets in and shocks the world. If not, it's irrellevent to me. I'm sick of the entire MITB concept. Does no good for nobody.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> No defense for real talk, so immediately plays the "bitter" card. Go to the Kenn Doane thread if you want to play that game.


Ah, I used the wrong word to describe you, Swagger_Rocks called you "pessimistic". That's the better term. You're the second coming of Pyro.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I like AJ but she has too much of the spotlight. This should be about the WWE Title not about her. This kind of stuff belongs in a midcard storyline.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I actually look forward to seeing AJ as the special referree. Not only will it be the perfect moment for her to reunite with Bryan, creating the greatest heel couple we've seen in ages, I also think it will be an interesting dynamic to see a small women officiating a men's match and trying to keep things under control.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> All the AJ marks always point out to "that one match she had on NXT with THE OCTOPUS~!" and scream and holler for 2 years straight as to why she should be pushed over Bryan Danielson. Then they'll tell the uninformed about how she's always wanted to be a WWE diva and mass copy-paste the same Lita video over and over again, as if that has any bearing on whether or not people should actually care for her onscreen character. Then they'll try to force feed those folks the "oh just look at her FCW matches" when anyone with any common sense knows that the WWE would never have the girls work those lengths of matches. Clearly, these people don't realize that diva fans have always defended their favorites with claims of "oh just check out her OVW work against such and such" just 5 years ago, when it has zero bearing on what they see on WWE television.


You know, your posts always seem so flip-flopped on AJ and pessimistic in general. You always seem to post about her despite supposedly being "neutral" on her as well. I don't think you know what you want.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I hope Tensai wins MITB. That would be so hilarious.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dice Darwin said:


> I hope Tensai wins MITB. That would be so hilarious.


I'll rage so fucking hard if this does happen. I'm ready for a Tyson Kidd world title reign! :troll:


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I can just see Tensai and Rhodes at the top of the ladder, and Tensai spitting the green mist in his eyes and grabbing the briefcase. :lmao This forum would EXPLODE.

The best part of it would be that Rhodes goes disfigured again and becomes blind and maybe gets some fucking character back!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Yay for Sandow and Kidd making it into the Smackdown MITB. Regardless of who wins the case (both will probably lose), hopefully these two move up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

A Tensai win? Hutz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Kentonbomb said:


> Rhodes won't win. And if by any chances he does, he will lose in the title match. Hell, I'd even say Sandow has a better chance than Rhodes. Only because I don't think Sandow would be included in this match if they hadn't got something planned for him. I wouldn't be surprised if he won it at all.
> 
> But honestly, I couldn't care less who wins this match. I can only hope Drew McIntyre gets in and shocks the world. If not, it's irrellevent to me. I'm sick of the entire MITB concept. Does no good for nobody.


Honestly, I'm done with the whole "this guy's gonna lose when he cashes in thing", unless Barrett ever wins one, but that's just my own craziness coming into play. People thought RVD was gonna lose, people thought Punk was gonna lose, people thought Swagger was gonna lose, people thought Miz was gonna lose, people thought Kane was gonna lose, people thought Bryan was gonna lose. Realistically, the only guy who'd ever lose would be John Cena, because.....it's John Cena. Being the first guy to lose is a bad reputation to be given, when the contract is essentially foolproof, so it'd have to be essentially the only guy who can just have the loss slide off his back.

I don't know why you think Rhodes is not gonna be world champion. He's been getting the exact, identical push as Miz did from 2009 to when he won MITB, only on SmackDown. It's clear as day that he's going to win a world title, and almost definately through this method. 

Them strapping a rocket ship to Sandow, as great as he is, is something I can't see happening. I realize in large part that Vince doesn't care about SmackDown, but 2 months is absurdly fast to win a match like this. Like, that's bullet speed fast. Especially because he hasn't even been on Raw yet. The only reason I see for him being in this match is to set up a spot where he has the case and Christian knocks him off, which leads to his psycho temper going off and creating an IC title feud. He's the next Intercontinental champion, I've said that since day 1, so yes, they do have something planned for him but it isn't to win.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Dice Darwin said:


> I hope Tensai wins MITB. That would be so hilarious.


Out of the five qualifiers, Tensai by far has the best chance of winning. I could actually see WWE give him the briefcase since apparently Vince is back to being very high on him after his match with Sheamus on Raw.

As for the five men:

Christian/Santino qualified as a tag team. Vince didn't even bother booking them in a singles match to get qualified. That speaks volumes on their chance of winning. Christian is here to put Sandow and Tensai over and to provide a veteran presence. Santino is here because Vince knows the IWC won't like it.

Tyson Kidd hasn't had a decent win on Smackdown in months. He's this year's Heath Slater in the MITB match meaning he has zero chance of winning.

Sandow is too new to win. I think that WWE has some confidence in him as a top heel, but they won't push him that fast. He's set up for an IC level feud with Christian in the future.

That leaves Tensai. He's the favorite of those five men.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Kentonbomb said:


> I can just see Tensai and Rhodes at the top of the ladder, and Tensai spitting the green mist in his eyes and grabbing the briefcase. :lmao This forum would EXPLODE.
> 
> *The best part of it would be that Rhodes goes disfigured again and becomes blind and maybe gets some fucking character back*!


I don't think anybody other than you wants to see that. I don't wanna have to sit their for 20 minutes whilst he drags out the words "Raaaaaannnnnnnnndddddddyyyyyyyy OOOOOOrrrrrrrrrrrttttttoooooonnnnn" for as long as humanly possible.

The idea of Tensai winning is laughable, luckily it won't happen, Rhodes or Ziggler will win and rightfully so.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tensai winning would be some of the worst booking of all time.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

LOL @ Dolph Jobber. This guy steals the show every night of being a complete loser. This man lost to Sheamus for the 8th time of the year and the sad thing for his marks is that WWE seem like they not even going take advantage of Ziggler’s popularity right now. If they going to make something out of this kid they better do it ASAP. 

I see that they going to have Tyson Kidd be the "_Shelton Benjamin_" of the match this year seeing how he will put on an amazing performance than anyone while everyone and their grandmother know he has absolute no chance in winning.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Yeah, does anyone honestly see Tensai beating Sheamus, considering the roll Sheamus has been on? Tensai would be the first MITB winner to cash in and lose, which would be a waste.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Out of the five qualifiers, Tensai by far has the best chance of winning. I could actually see WWE give him the briefcase since apparently Vince is back to being very high on him after his match with Sheamus on Raw.
> 
> As for the five men:
> 
> ...


They won't push him that fast, but they don't HAVE to push him that fast. He's got a year to cash in, and he could still do all the usual things, while he holds the briefcase. I still think he'd win over Tensai because the idea of Tensai winning after how badly his character has flopped is just laughably bad. The fans just flat out DO NOT CARE. And you can't use Del Rio as the standard and say that Del Rio wasn't over either because Del Rio is special, Tensai is not. When you change a guy's name, music and entrance gear 2 months into his run, that's a TERRIBLE sign. Tensai is really in because the match needs a guy who's gonna throw all the other guys around.

This is all a moot point because Cody Rhodes WILL get in and win.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Just the thought Of Kidd winning would bring tears to the IWC's eyes, at least the Kidd fans. Ziggler will probably win it and hold it forever just so that he can stay relevant even if he's not being used as much with all the people floating around. Then at mania "the winner of this match and still WHC, SHEEEAAAMUSS!!!" then Dolgh's music hits, and the crowd goes nuts. 

Not being serious with that last part, just a funny booking angle. lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Del Rio gets a ridiculous amount of heat compared to Tensai.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

So Sheamus beat Ziggler and Del Rio? No surprise there. At this point Sheamus shouldn't even have a PPV match. I honestly don't see anyone that can match him at all.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I'd like to see Sandow win it and just do something completely out there with it--like throw it away/give it away/sell it/etc.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sandow AND Kidd?! This better not open. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow. Smackdown MITB is garbage. Tensai?! Really?? Hopefully sandow wins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brye said:


> Del Rio gets a ridiculous amount of heat compared to Tensai.


Oh, for sure. Tensai is Brian Christopher level. When he comes to the ring, even the crickets stop chirping.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I think they are pushing Tensai just for the sake of using him. They must have signed the guy to a lucrative contract after hearing about his work in japan but as it turned out he is sloppy as hell and cant get a reaction, basically worthless. But they have to use him else its a waste of money.

Dont think he will last long in the company tbh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This is why I agree with whoever says the SD MITB holder should hold it for a long time, because right now, I think WWE is just waiting on Orton and Wade to come back so they can continue where they left off.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

How many people are going to be in the Smackdown Money in the Bank? So far The Smackdown Money in the Bank looks like the one you would see on Universe Mode in WWE games.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Smackdown Spoilers said:


> * Ryback b. 2 local workers with a double running muscle buster. After the match, Ryback started a “Feed Me More” chant.


:troll

yeh, ryback supporters...he's really CHANGING IT UP!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Innocent Bystander said:


> How many people are going to be in the Smackdown Money in the Bank? So far The Smackdown Money in the Bank looks like the one you would see on Universe Mode in WWE games.


Since there are qualifiers next week, I'd expect 8 participants. In my opinion, if there were only 6 participants, Kidd wouldn't have gotten a spot as he just seems like the 8th one chosen by Vince.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

As much as i hope it doesnt happen looking at the card, i'm expected it to be cashed in and the birth of "Super" Sheamus mode is born..


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



> Santino is here because Vince knows the IWC won't like it.


or maybe it's that he is by far the most over midcarder in the company and him climbing the ladder to grab the briefcase (before he gets knocked off as he's obv not winning) will probably be the biggest pop on the show?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> or maybe it's that he is by far the most over midcarder in the company and him climbing the ladder to grab the briefcase (before he gets knocked off as he's obv not winning) will probably be the biggest pop on the show?


Santino is over, but he's not that over. He's not going to get that good of a reaction and I would be surprised if he got a more favorable reaction than Christian. Ladder matches are his strength and he knows how to milk the reactions.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Since there are qualifiers next week, I'd expect 8 participants. In my opinion, if there were only 6 participants, Kidd wouldn't have gotten a spot as he just seems like the 8th one chosen by Vince.


Well there's apparently only four guys in the Raw MITB match so nothing would really surprise me at this point. Tyson Kidd deserves it in my honest opinion. They should be more behind him than they are.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Good to see that the Punk-Bryan-AJ (and Kane I guess) arc has been met with generally positive reception. A question though for the detractors: how is it that you think AJ provides _nothing_ for the feud? In my mind, the continuous Raw and Smackdown encounters between Punk and Bryan earlier in the year defined the term 'nothingness' (aside from good-great ring time of course).

I realise a few don't enjoy it and that's fine. However, this looks to be one of the more substantiated storylines the WWE have done for over a year. It's certainly one of the highlights of Punk's reign: not an overly serious-at-the-expense-of-itself feud like Jericho-Punk, while not sinking to a B-Grade level with the Cena-Ryder-Eve-Kane calamity (there are cheesy elements here of course, but there always is with the WWE). 

To make matters worse, the latter didn't have a resolution of any sort and was so pathetically transparent in simply giving Cena something to do up until RTWM. I don't totally applaud management for their handling of this story, as there were a few extraneous variables which may have pushed their hand in green-lighting it (Bryan gaining support after the 18 second debacle, for one). Whether or not it peters out to a pathetic drisel remains to be seen, but this setup at MITB is a perfectly rational, logical choice to step up this feuds progression and actually provides intrigue into the eventual outcome (something everyone always moans about predictability and all that jazz). 

The most definable problem with the feud in my eyes is that AJ is given _too_ much prioritisation to the point where it overshadows the title. Of course, that's mostly the WWE's problem for placing it at an upper-midcard level at best. They could at least round it out and explain what all this is really about for Punk, Bryan and Kane to a lesser extent: the WWE Title. 



THANOS said:


> I fucking HATE the idea of AJ being the ref.. This is so dumb and will water the match down so much as a result. I'm not looking forward to her hijacking the attention from the match and slowing it down. Just let Punk and Bry work the match uninterrupted until AJ comes down at the end and screws over Punk.


Nah, that's boring. The matches between the two have almost been exhausted to this point and the addition of AJ gives a genuine appeal for casuals to sit through another yet another meeting. The audience will be riding on the multi-pronged outcome, which should end with a definitive face or heel position from AJ. Furthermore, this provides both participants with possible future direction for their characters. To say that these days when standard 'E's haphazard booking has ran into countless dead ends is an impressive feat to me (although it should be a normality).

EDIT: RatedR10 sums it up better than my wall o' text. The thing pretty much writes itself out and offers viewers (yes, even begrudged smarks) genuine intrigue into the MITB outcome.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This just writes itself. AJ has to screw Punk at Money in the Bank and Bryan walks out as champion.

Tyson Kidd in Money in the Bank? No lie, I legit marked a bit there. Sandow, Kidd and Christian in it is awesome. I wonder how many will be in it and who else will be in.

So, it's obvious that they're building towards Sheamus/Del Rio at MITB since Ziggler ate the fall. In the process, I think this just builds sympathy for Ziggler and he ends up being a face very soon.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Justin Gabriel and Cody Rhodes should be in the MITB, not Fking Santino. I'm not a Santino hater, just feel that if Santino's got the spot, why doesn't Gabriel and Cody have it? They're more worthy of the spot.

Set: would be funny to see if Damien Sandow says he's not going to engage those ignoramus in the MITB match and just left before it starts, then when all is down, he runs out to try and grab the briefcase but failed to do so.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Punk got screwed and his title got stolen by Bryan is best thing, Punk/Cena chase the title...Ziggler MITB winner. Big Show could back up Bryan because of Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> The people turning on AJ are basically the same people that never liked Bryan getting into the main event.
> 
> In other words, thank them for their irrelevant opinion.


Oh stop. 

Most of the people who are against the AJ Training Bra Brigade are the same ones who were not a fan back in FCW and NXT. I can say that because I recognize them from her NXT season. I'll never shit on her for her love for wrestling or actually knowing how to wrestle but she's always annoyed me. I've never been a fan of Joey Jeremiah but I can't deny that her character right now is amazing....for an IC title feud or how about for revitalizing the Divas division. The WWE title is blatantly playing second fiddle to Mickie 2.0 and that should not be the case when that feud consists of Bryan Danielson and CM Punk.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Imagine if Cena or Big Show and fucking Tensai win the respective briefcases? Good lord.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sandow
Kidd
Marella
Christian
Tensai

- Kidd should've taken Gabriels spot in getting beat by Tensai, must be throwing em a bone.
- I see Zigger qualifing next week and Rhdoes & Swagger qualifing after begging for another opportunity, because honestly...who's left ?
- Ziggler's been built up to win the gold so him winning MITB just gives him an excuse to not beat Sheamus legit.
- Rhodes' build til now has been lackluster with the only brightspots being bringing the old school IC title back and his fueds with Booker.T & Show.
I've said this before but i feel that he's taken a step back.
- AJ has been getting involved more and more, she was bound to get into the thick of it.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

the sd money in the bank at this point excluding christian looks like a jobber mitb match. just shows how thin the roster is right now.

anyway, i expect ziggler to get into the match and win the briefcase


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Damien Sandow on Smackdown? Fantastic.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

So WWE have neither Ziggler or Rhodes in the match currently? Wow, if this is final (doubtful) then WWE are doing a great job pushing me away from the product. I like entertainment but I don't get entertained by facepalm-worthy decisions like that. Odds are Ziggler is sneaking in and winning but exactly where does that leave Rhodes?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

* WWE Divas Champion Layla b. AJ with a roll-up in a non-title match when Daniel Bryan came out on stage and started chanting YES, causing a distraction. After the match, AJ and Bryan start arguing but then it randomly turns into a YES-off.

* Bryan eventually stops, calls AJ crazy and demands Vickie Guerrero come out or he will stay in the ring and put the show on hold. Vickie comes out and Bryan immediately attempts to have AJ banned from his WWE Championship match with CM Punk at the Money in the Bank pay-per-view. Vickie instead announces AJ will be the special guest referee for the match. Bryan is not pleased.

* Vickie announces that unlike the WWE Championship contract Money in the Bank ladder match, the World Heavyweight Championship contract Money in the Bank ladder match is open to anyone on the roster and says that over the next 2 weeks, qualifying matches will take place, with the first coming up next.

* Damien Sandow b. Zack Ryder with a neck breaker in a World Heavyweight Championship contract Money in the Bank qualifying match.

* Backstage, Daniel Bryan approaches Kaitlyn and they chit-chat for a bit. Bryan essentially flirts with Kaitlyn, probably because soon after, there is a shot of AJ looking on.

* Tyson Kidd b. Jack Swagger with The Dungeon Lock in a World Heavyweight Championship contract Money in the Bank qualifying match.

* WWE Intercontinental Champion Christian and WWE United States Champion Santino Marella b. Cody Rhodes and David Otunga when Christian hit a Frog Splash on Otunga in a World Heavyweight Championship contract Money in the Bank qualifying tag team match.

* Backstage, Dolph Ziggler gets slapped by Vickie Guerrero after he asked her about banning the Brogue Kick and the cross arm breaker in the Triple Threat match later tonight for the World Heavyweight Title. Dolph apologizes and says that if she couldn’t do that, the least she could do for him is raise his hand after the match is over and introduce him as the new Champion.

* Ryback b. 2 local workers with a double running muscle buster. After the match, Ryback started a “Feed Me More” chant.

* Backstage, Theodore Long enters the office of Vickie Guerrero and he is all smiles. He informs Vickie that he is in charge of RAW and SmackDown next week. Antonio Cesaro and Aksana walk in and yell at Long, who ends up booking Aksana and Cesaro vs. The Great Khali and WWE Divas Champion Layla for next week. Cesaro and Aksana storm out and Long dances with joy.

* Tensai b. Justin Gabriel with a heavy slam in a World Heavyweight Championship contract Money in the Bank qualifying match.

* Backstage, Daniel Bryan tracks down AJ and tries to suck up to her going into the WWE Title match at Money in the Bank, saying he knows a “specialist” who can help AJ with her “troubles”. Bryan says he can arrange appointments if she helps him out. AJ says “yes, yes, yes”, but when Bryan walks away, she grins.

* World Heavyweight Champion Sheamus b. Alberto Del Rio and Dolph Ziggler in a Triple Threat match to retain after hitting a Brogue Kick on Ziggler.

-----

D-Bry is certainly not winning. Hopefully Punk friend zones AJ in the build up too, so he can move on to Cena at Summerslam and not have an anchor still on him.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Great to see Smackdown's MITB is giving some of the newer guys [Not that Tyson Kidd is that new anymore but he hasn't done squat so far] a chance.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> * WWE Divas Champion Layla b. AJ with a roll-up in a non-title match when Daniel Bryan came out on stage and started chanting YES, causing a distraction. After the match, AJ and Bryan start arguing but then it randomly turns into a YES-off.
> 
> * Bryan eventually stops, calls AJ crazy and demands Vickie Guerrero come out or he will stay in the ring and put the show on hold. Vickie comes out and Bryan immediately attempts to have AJ banned from his WWE Championship match with CM Punk at the Money in the Bank pay-per-view. Vickie instead announces AJ will be the special guest referee for the match. Bryan is not pleased.
> 
> ...


After those detailed spoiler, THAT is the conclusion you come to? Dude everything about this screams swerve. Bryan will finally take the title, as it looks more that way now then ever before.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> Oh stop.
> 
> Most of the people who are against the AJ Training Bra Brigade are the same ones who were not a fan back in FCW and NXT. I can say that because I recognize them from her NXT season. I'll never shit on her for her love for wrestling or actually knowing how to wrestle but she's always annoyed me. I've never been a fan of Joey Jeremiah but I can't deny that her character right now is amazing....for an IC title feud or how about for revitalizing the Divas division. The WWE title is blatantly playing second fiddle to Mickie 2.0 and that should not be the case when that feud consists of Bryan Danielson and CM Punk.


I might agree with your point if this feud was just there to build up AJ, but it is obviously more than that. This is about building up Daniel Bryan (IMO). If she ends up screwing Bryan at the end of MITB, I will agree with your point about the WWE title playing second fiddle to AJ, but where I see this going is Bryan winning the title and reuniting with AJ, which is a lot bigger than just making AJ a character, since it's basically building up both characters (AJ and Bryan) to become main focal points of the shows.

AJ is also most likely going to win the Diva's championship AFTER she turns all-out heel, which would definitely re-vitalize the non-existent diva's division by putting the title on somebody that actually gets plenty of airtime every week.

Of course if she ends up sticking it to Bryan again and helps Punk win, you were completely correct.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> So WWE have neither Ziggler or Rhodes in the match currently? Wow, if this is final (doubtful) then WWE are doing a great job pushing me away from the product. I like entertainment but I don't get entertained by facepalm-worthy decisions like that. Odds are Ziggler is sneaking in and winning but exactly where does that leave Rhodes?


If Christian wins the briefcase (and that's a huge if since it's not likely to happen), there's an interesting storyline that could develop where Rhodes makes Christian put the briefcase on the line in a PPV match. Rhodes then does some cheap win and picks up the briefcase. That'll get him a lot of heat since he didn't earn the briefcase himself and it will add a different twist to the Christian/Rhodes feud that seems to be continuing.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ definitely has more talent than a lot of you are giving her. You have to realize that you can't just do moves to people. The opponent has to know how to be the recipient as well. She's a better talker than most of the Superstars on Raw and SD, has an easily-accessible look, and people want to see her on TV. Why wouldn't they use her? 

The match with Bryan/Punk is going to be awesome. And for all any of you know, she could completely lose her mind and screw both of them. I personally would like to see Kane win MITB by chokeslamming Cena through floor and cash it in that night. AJ wants that 3 foot dangle.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I always had a slight feeling this was a revenge story line for AJ seeing as DB bullied her through out their kayfabe relationship. Would suck if that was the case, imo.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



THANOS said:


> After those detailed spoiler, THAT is the conclusion you come to? Dude everything about this screams swerve. Bryan will finally take the title, as it looks more that way now then ever before.


This is one of many perfect opportunities they've had to put the title on Bryan with the help of AJ (Which could lead to them re-uniting, or Bryan using AJ to get the title, then crushing her again, take your pick), but I don't see it happening now of all times. If it was going to happen, they would've pulled the trigger on it already.

I seriously hope I'm wrong, Punk winning clean with no interference from AJ would be pretty boring, and the nail in the coffin for this angle. The match itself should be great regardless of the outcome or AJ though. I just hope they do the right thing.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

A Bryan/AJ angle where she is still batshit crazy and flirts with every dude in the locker room would be hilarious. She uses her magic sludgepot to give D-Bry the longest title reign in history. Fuck a Fabulous Moolah.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



StanStansky said:


> AJ definitely has more talent than a lot of you are giving her. You have to realize that you can't just do moves to people. The opponent has to know how to be the recipient as well. She's a better talker than most of the Superstars on Raw and SD, has an easily-accessible look, and people want to see her on TV. Why wouldn't they use her?
> 
> The match with Bryan/Punk is going to be awesome. And for all any of you know, she could completely lose her mind and screw both of them. I personally would like to see Kane win MITB by chokeslamming Cena through floor and cash it in that night. AJ wants that 3 foot dangle.


Why would anybody want an AJ/Kane pairing? That would just be stupid and not do anything for anybody, IMO.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I always had a slight feeling this was a revenge story line for AJ seeing as DB bullied her through out their kayfabe relationship. Would suck if that was the case, imo.


I really don't see how she can get any more revenge than she already has. He dumped her because she basically distracted him in the World title match, she helped Punk win in the triple threat. How much more revenge can she possible need?

I've been hoping it was a storyline where she wants to make it up to him, but right now it's about 50/50/50 as to what the WWE will end up doing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> I might agree with your point if this feud was just there to build up AJ, but it is obviously more than that. This is about building up Daniel Bryan (IMO). *If she ends up screwing Bryan at the end of MITB, I will agree with your point about the WWE title playing second fiddle to AJ*, but where I see this going is Bryan winning the title and reuniting with AJ, which is a lot bigger than just making AJ a character, since it's basically building up both characters (AJ and Bryan) to become main focal points of the shows.
> 
> AJ is also most likely going to win the Diva's championship AFTER she turns all-out heel, which would definitely re-vitalize the non-existent diva's division by putting the title on somebody that actually gets plenty of airtime every week.
> 
> Of course if she ends up sticking it to Bryan again and helps Punk win, you were completely correct.


Even if she doesn't screw Bryan, the title, and both Bryan and Punk, have been second fiddle to her. The past few weeks the WWE have made a sub-plot into a plot about Bryan/Punk/AJ love triangle, then threw in Kane to make it a square, and now made AJ the focal point with her getting most of the TV in the feud with everyone wondering what *SHE'S* going to do next.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Why would anybody want an AJ/Kane pairing?


I don't necessarily want that to happen. The physical dynamic alone is good humor but I was actually just saying I want to see Kane chokeslam Cena through the floor.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Even if she doesn't screw Bryan, the title, and both Bryan and Punk, have been second fiddle to her. The past few weeks the WWE have made a sub-plot into a plot about Bryan/Punk/AJ love triangle, then threw in Kane to make it a square, and now made AJ the focal point with her getting most of the TV in the feud with everyone wondering what *SHE'S* going to do next.


Yeah, but the thing is I don't really care about that. As long as the outcome is what I want, and the storyline entertains me, what do I care if they talk about the WWE title or not?

I enjoy storylines with depth more than storylines of "I want that WWE title!!! I WILL WIN!!" They basically did that for the OTL match, and people bitched about there being no storyline. Now there is a storyline and people bitch that there is TOO MUCH of a storyline that it overshadows the WWE title.

I enjoy the soap opera part of wrestling, so I'll enjoy the feud no matter if the WWE title is prominent or not, and especially if Bryan ends up winning the WWE title in the storyline.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

What they really need to do is have Cena win MITB dirty(going over on a face but in a brutal manner), and then cash it in after the Punk/Bryan match regardless of the finish. Now is quite honestly the best time to turn Cena heel. And they need to do it. Have him come down, cash it in, win, and give the AA to AJ. BOOK IT

**And have him come back with Big Johnny as his manager.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Even if she doesn't screw Bryan, the title, and both Bryan and Punk, have been second fiddle to her. The past few weeks the WWE have made a sub-plot into a plot about Bryan/Punk/AJ love triangle, then threw in Kane to make it a square, and now made AJ the focal point with her getting most of the TV in the feud with everyone wondering what *SHE'S* going to do next.


She's a prominent fixture, but what he's trying to say is this could still be a slow build to something big for BOTH AJ and DB. If AJ was to cost Punk the title and join back with DB then mission accomplished, and DB will put the WWE title over same way he did the WHC. But if AJ screws DB then nothing is justified and this was all for the sake of sticking it to DB because of how he used her.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



StanStansky said:


> What they really need to do is have Cena win MITB dirty(going over on a face but in a brutal manner), and then cash it in after the Punk/Bryan match regardless of the finish. Now is quite honestly the best time to turn Cena heel. And they need to do it. Have him come down, cash it in, win, and give the AA to AJ. BOOK IT
> 
> **And have him come back with Big Johnny as his manager.


That would be stupid, because I want a Daniel Bryan title reign. Turning Cena heel against Bryan would be awesome with a double turn after Bryan has had a lengthy reign and is over with the crowd, have Cena use the briefcase after a hard-earned victory. That would turn everybody against Cena and for Bryan.

Bryan will eventually turn face, since he is over so much, and making Cena turn heel by costing Bryan the title would be brilliant, not to mention it would piss off the IWC. But he would have to hold the title for a while and get some credibility before costing Bryan the title like that, it couldn't be on the same night he won it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Yeah, but the thing is I don't really care about that. As long as the outcome is what I want, and the storyline entertains me, what do I care if they talk about the WWE title or not?
> 
> I enjoy storylines with depth more than storylines of "I want that WWE title!!! I WILL WIN!!" They basically did that for the OTL match, and people bitched about there being no storyline. Now there is a storyline and people bitch that there is TOO MUCH of a storyline that it overshadows the WWE title.
> 
> I enjoy the soap opera part of wrestling, so I'll enjoy the feud no matter if the WWE title is prominent or not, and especially if Bryan ends up winning the WWE title in the storyline.


So you admit that AJ is overshadowing the title. If you like it and don't care that she's overshadowing the title, Punk, and Bryan then say so instead of trying to argue against the obvious.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> She's a prominent fixture, but what he's trying to say is this could still be a slow build to something big for BOTH AJ and DB. If AJ was to cost Punk the title and join back with DB then mission accomplished, and DB will put the WWE title over same way he did the WHC. But if AJ screws DB then nothing is justified and this was all for the sake of sticking it to DB because of how he used her.


The conversation is about how AJ is overshadowing the title and talent, not whether Bryan will win and fulfill Redeemer's wet dream. Saying that she isn't overshadowing everything and everyone else just because he likes were it might go isn't a good argument. It doesn't disprove that the title is playing second fiddle to AJ.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> That would be stupid, because I want a Daniel Bryan title reign.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

I do agree though. I only think now is a good time to turn Cena because he has no real feud, and say if AJ gets hurt after the match or something and Cena comes to cash it in, only to have Laurinaitis be the guy to come down and count the three and raise his hand? Guaranteed heat.

***I forgot they bring their own ref. Second ref gets knocked out somehow, cue the triumphant horns.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

It actually COULD be brilliant. Bryan wins clean. CM Punk turns on AJ out of frustration and pushes her out of the ring or something, going heel so he can finally be a believable dick again. Bryan's trying to help her, when he gets blindsided by Cena. Punk can move on to a new feud and help out a younger talent, Bryan gets a title feud with the "top guy" and eventually goes over Cena as a face? BRILLIANT


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Where is Sin Cara? We need someone to do some flippy floppy shit with the greatest of ease in the SD Mitb match. 

SD sounds okay this week. Poor Dolph, having to eat the pin again. It's almost a bit comical by now.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Lastier said:


> Where is Sin Cara? We need someone to do some botched shit that results in a broken neck.


*FIXED*


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So you admit that AJ is overshadowing the title. If you like it and don't care that she's overshadowing the title, Punk, and Bryan then say so instead of trying to argue against the obvious.


What can I say? She's a good actress. Sometimes the supporting actors/actresses outshine the leads.




> The conversation is about how AJ is overshadowing the title and talent, not whether Bryan will win and fulfill Redeemer's wet dream. Saying that she isn't overshadowing everything and everyone else just because he likes were it might go isn't a good argument. It doesn't disprove that the title is playing second fiddle to AJ.


So what exactly is the match for? Is it for AJ? No. It's for the WWE title. i really don't understand what you want out of it. Did you consider the title playing second fiddle to the personal feud when Orton and HHH were feuding at Wrestlemania a few years ago? Seemed for personal than for the title, didn't it? I don't understand the logic of something overshadowing it. How would you book the feud so that the WWE title is out of AJ's shadow? It's a freakin' title, they are fighting for it, what else do you want? Promos saying how bad they want the title? It's been done to death.

I like the title being feuded for within a storyline with great depth like this one, oh well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The conversation is about how AJ is overshadowing the title and talent, not whether Bryan will win and fulfill Redeemer's wet dream. Saying that she isn't overshadowing everything and everyone else just because he likes were it might go isn't a good argument. It doesn't disprove that the title is playing second fiddle to AJ.


I did say she is a prominent fixture in the story line. I was only stressing his main point which was WWE building 2 characters, and if the WWE title is not going to be THE main focus (even though its truly playing second fiddle to John Cena) for a couple of PPV's for the sake of building AJ to join back with DB, then I don't see the problem there. After that, you have 2 characters that were successively built back up and the title becomes the prominent fixture once again.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Who else gets added to the MITB match? Because Rhodes and Ziggler both need spots. But there are also quite a few other guys who could also have spots. Even then, RAW's MITB looks like it's staying at 4, which makes things kind of weird.


----------



## RichDV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



PGSucks said:


> Who else gets added to the MITB match? Because Rhodes and Ziggler both need spots. But there are also quite a few other guys who could also have spots. Even then, RAW's MITB looks like it's staying at 4, which makes things kind of weird.


I'm assuming SmackDown's MITB will have 8 participants again this year. So there's room for Ziggler, Rhodes, and the final guy could be Cesaro, I guess. I can't think of anyone else of note at the moment.

Edit: Actually, never mind on Cesaro, it'll probably be Sin Cara instead. They wouldn't put Ryback in MITB, as he'll go straight for the title the hard way when they want him to. So that eliminates him. And they already have a big guy involved in Tensai, so Brodus wouldn't work either.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Not sure how Santino in the MITB is gonna go down.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Looks like a good show tbh.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

i have this idea...could be interesting if PUNK receive Montreal Screwjob by AJ, he cut Bret Hart promo saying how he got screwed and calling Authority out but WWE aren't doing any damn thing about it..

something like this Promo started from 1:45...i love how Bret push Vince.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

looks like an awesome episode.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Rustee said:


> Not sure how Santino in the MITB is gonna go down.


like elimination chamber hopefully.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> If Christian wins the briefcase (and that's a huge if since it's not likely to happen), there's an interesting storyline that could develop where Rhodes makes Christian put the briefcase on the line in a PPV match. Rhodes then does some cheap win and picks up the briefcase. That'll get him a lot of heat since he didn't earn the briefcase himself and it will add a different twist to the Christian/Rhodes feud that seems to be continuing.


this one is never going to happen. unless the winner becomes injured and needs to take time off, it would basicly equal that they made the wrong decision of winner. wont happen


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

:lmao Ziggler is with out a doubt a fantastic seller, he sold out pink shirts ^^


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I think Bryan/Punk at MITB will suffer from the Dominick effect. Remember the match Rey and Eddie had at the Great American Bash in 2005? It's going to be just as bad with AJ. Can't wait for the camera to constantly cut to her and take away from the in-ring action.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

i fully expect to see rhodes, zig and swag in the smackdown mitb. infact, zig or swag could be added to the raw one, if the world title counts. i dont see any of these guys left out of mitb matches tho.

not too happy seeing damien sandow in the mitb but i guess i can live with it..


----------



## thierry90 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



ultimatekrang said:


> i fully expect to see rhodes, zig and swag in the smackdown mitb


I hope so. Apart from Christian, there are no credible winners in that lot. At least Tyson Kidd is getting some PPV time though, which is good.


----------



## JohnTheRevelator (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tensai isn't even on SD, why make him part of Money in the Bank? That type of match is not for him, just like it wasn't for Mark Henry or any other big fat slow ass.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



-Halo- said:


> :lmao Ziggler is with out a doubt a fantastic seller, he sold out pink shirts ^^


Probably because they only sold like 10 of them at the SD taping.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

What sort of a fucking line-up is that? WWE have now fucked up two MITB matches. I guess it'd be best if Sandow won that match but I doubt he will.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Heel said:


> What sort of a fucking line-up is that? WWE have now fucked up two MITB matches. I guess it'd be best if Sandow won that match but I doubt he will.


Rhodes and Ziggler will get in and one will win. Probably Rhodes as Ziggler's already in the WH Title picture.

As of right now there are no viable winners unless they wanna push Sandow really hard or give Christian another reign.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The scary part is that the title has been about AJ and Daniel Bryan this whole time. I don't think I've ever seen a feud built this way. AJ vs DB and yea and the champion is there too I suppose.If anything those spoilers tell me that Bryan wins with the help of Kaitlyn not Aj whose character has gone way too far off the rocks to be taken seriously.

Also how is ryback not in the mitb match? Wouldn't it make sense to show Ryback dominating everybody in a loss then having him beat two jobbers every week?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

If the participants stay as it is until MITB, I can see Rhodes assaulting Kidd or Santino to gain entry to the match and go on to win it.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

the fuck did they smoke before booking the qualifying matches last night. Santino really for the love of god Ziggler or Cody better beat him for his spot. Tensai isnt he the guy they were loosing faith in. My god this line up is fucking awful at the moment


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Oscirus said:


> The scary part is that the title has been about AJ and Daniel Bryan this whole time. I don't think I've ever seen a feud built this way. AJ vs DB and yea and the champion is there too I suppose.If anything those spoilers tell me that Bryan wins with the help of Kaitlyn not Aj whose character has gone way too far off the rocks to be taken seriously.
> 
> Also how is ryback not in the mitb match? Wouldn't it make sense to show Ryback dominating everybody in a loss then having him beat two jobbers every week?


How ?

AJ has not only shown interest in Punk but has helped him win 2 matches including the last WWE championship match that Bryan was in.
If she helps Bryan win i wouldn't even call it a swerve since she's said numerous times that she hasn't gotten over him.

At this point it's a toss up.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JohnTheRevelator said:


> Tensai isn't even on SD, why make him part of Money in the Bank? That type of match is not for him, just like it wasn't for Mark Henry or any other big fat slow ass.


There's no such thing as Raw and SD MITB any more.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> So WWE have neither Ziggler or Rhodes in the match currently? Wow, if this is final (doubtful) then WWE are doing a great job pushing me away from the product. I like entertainment but I don't get entertained by facepalm-worthy decisions like that. Odds are Ziggler is sneaking in and winning but exactly where does that leave Rhodes?


Rhodes is winning, Ziggler is a Jobber.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Good to see Shawdow


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



bme said:


> How ?
> 
> AJ has not only shown interest in Punk but has helped him win 2 matches including the last WWE championship match that Bryan was in.
> If she helps Bryan win i wouldn't even call it a swerve since she's said numerous times that she hasn't gotten over him.
> ...


Only reason she's interested n Punk is because he's hurting bryan. i obviously wouldn't be surprised if Punk retains, but he's not the story. The story is that either AJ will help or screw Bryan. I just don't see aj winding up with anybody after MITB/ sumerslam due to other factors.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I'm guessing we'll get three more guys in the Smackdown MITB. I'm assuming one of those will be Cody (since I expect him to win the thing) and another to potentially be Ziggler (unless they do a Sheamus/ADR/Dolph triple-threat again at MITB). The last guy will probably be someone relatively un-noteworthy.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Oscirus said:


> Only reason she's interested n Punk is because he's hurting bryan. i obviously wouldn't be surprised if Punk retains, but he's not the story. The story is that either AJ will help or screw Bryan. I just don't see aj winding up with anybody after MITB/ sumerslam due to other factors.


Punk became part of the story when she because interested in him, after he mentioned that he kinda digs crazy chicks.
She's interested in Punk and help him retain the title at NWO, but still has feelings for Bryan.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

IWC hypocrisy at it's finest.

Monday - Cena, Jericho, Kane, Show are announced for RAW MITB; people on here go ballistic that young talent/non-main event talent isn't being given a chance in the match

Tuesday - Kidd, Sandow, Santino announced for SD MITB; people on here go ballistic that there's no established guys in the match and it's just nobodies

Really guys?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Man... HHH just can't stop burying talent.

*Ignores what happened between Lawler and Swagger*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Heel said:


> I'm guessing we'll get three more guys in the Smackdown MITB. I'm assuming one of those will be Cody (since I expect him to win the thing) and another to potentially be Ziggler (unless they do a Sheamus/ADR/Dolph triple-threat again at MITB). *The last guy will probably be someone relatively un-noteworthy.*


Like Mexico's biggest draw Mistico?

:terry


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Like Mexico's biggest draw Mistico?
> 
> :terry


The most popular wrestler in the history of Mexico.

:tyrion


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



bme said:


> How ?
> 
> AJ has not only shown interest in Punk but has helped him win 2 matches including the last WWE championship match that Bryan was in.
> If she helps Bryan win i wouldn't even call it a swerve since she's said numerous times that she hasn't gotten over him.
> ...


There's also the possibility that Punk might do or say something that turns AJ against him. We've still got time.

Also, I think it's worth mentioning that most of AJ's machinations have been murky. She came down during the triple threat after DB was more or less eliminated. He didn't lose anything in particular, AJ just kept it off of Kane's waist which was the less desirable outcome. Most of these details can be cleared up in a few sentences during one heel promo. But they'd better wrap it up soon or it's going to take more and more sentences to explain.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I had a little rant about Rhodes not getting in and Ziggler not in either (although the triple threat is why) but after a tiring train journey, I'm somewhat calmer. If WWE have sense, they're delaying Rhodes and Ziggler being entered because they're the obvious favourites going into the match, in which case well done. However, if it's a case of Ziggler gets in next week but they leave Rhodes out it would be irritating. Sure I'm rooting for Cody to win but even if he lost atm he is needed for star power (is that really a good thing? He's technically still midcard, maybe upper mid). I'm getting turned off the product with this episode but even I know I'll end up looking for spoilers over the next few weeks  Hopefully WWE are just setting up storylines for Dolph and Cody to squirm in and for one to win.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



THANOS said:


> After those detailed spoiler, THAT is the conclusion you come to? Dude everything about this screams swerve. Bryan will finally take the title, as it looks more that way now then ever before.


No they gave away the finish on Monday with the whole AJ practicing breaking up with all 3 guys as well as the twitter poll of the paths that the storyline is definitely not going to take. Punk is going to friendzone her on Monday to "add drama" to AJ's decision instead of the title. She`s not gonna screw over either guy in the end, and Punk is just going to win clean. Cena`s then going to come up to tease cashing in his MITB, but instead is just going to have a stare down with CM Punk to set up the Summerslam match. AJ`s winding up by herself after MITB, Bryan will be mad at her and they`ll do the retarded AJ vs Bryan match at Summerslam.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This idea that there will be an AJ/Bryan match at Summerslam is laughable unless she beats him with the Octopus.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

It's too soon to have Cena v Punk, it doesnt make sense. After so much hard work of getting Punk over with casuals/kids why would the take it away by making him feud with Cena. Come now.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Motherfucker you guys complain about nothing, are you really that thick that it isn't obvious to you that the remaining three places will be any of Orton/Ziggles/Barrett or Cody.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I'm slightly irritated the Justin Gabriel didn't get put in the MITB match but that useless bastard Tensai did.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tyson Kidd is an animal. Just off his wrestling ability and spots MITB for Smackdown is better than RAW's.

Ziggler
Sandow
Kidd
Christian

All young, athletic guys. When you think Ladder Match, Christian is a name that springs to mind immediately. Ziggler should be great in this, too and I'm interested to see what Sandow does. I dislike Santino and Tensai, I think they'd be better off with Rhodes and Justin Gabriel. How is Gabriel NOT in a ladder match but Tensai is?

My 8 Man would have been...

Sin Cara
Rhodes
Ziggler
Gabriel
Christian
Kidd
Sandow as the young man
Trent Beretta as the total dark horse getting his first Big Stage exposure.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Ziggler and Rhodes should have been the ones winning each brief case so I hope both get in somehow. Hopefully the RAW one opens up to former world champions aswell so Ziggler can get in there (although it looks like he's stuck in a world title programme with del rio and sheamus at the moment) and Rhodes should find a way into the Smackdown one. I know people complain about cash ins and how they shouldnt need MITB to create stars...but it's pretty much the only way they do. Bryans turned out pretty good so there's no reason they cant put some effort into other case holders pushes.

They surely cant be thinking of having a MITB ladder match for RAW with just four people in it right? Especially with two of those people being Big Show and Kane...it would be awful.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Santino over Rhodes? Tensai over Gabriel? What is this world coming to?


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *That's not something to be grinning about.*
> 
> LMAO @ Ziggler being pinned by Sheamus AGAIN. This has got to be some kind of record. Most losses to one opponent in a month.


Why shouldn't I?I mean if Sandow doesn't have a chance,Rhodes is the best choice for us,unless you want to watch a wannabe Japanese fatass who we all bashed since his return 
Well,that's just me being as optimistic as always,let's just hope Lord Hentai doesn't win it .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*Despite him being one of my favorite wrestlers on the roster, Ziggler, right now, has absolutely zero credibility from a kayfabe perspective and that's a shame.*


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*The only thing that angered me was the fact that Santino will be in the MITB
GET HIM OFF MY TV*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

LOL @ people thinking that they're going to give the briefcase to Rhodes. Not sure what sign there's been that he's going to be anything more than a career midcarder.

Ziggler or Barrett will win.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *Despite him being one of my favorite wrestlers on the roster, Ziggler, right now, has absolutely zero credibility from a kayfabe perspective and that's a shame.*


And we lost the #asscape 

The only thing that keeps me optimistic with Ziggler, is the fact its not him turning up having a match and losing like he was a few weeks ago; I mean there was no storyline with him it was just him being in a random match with Brodus or a out of the blue tag match with Kofi and Truth;

Im annoyed as anyone with him losing to Sheamus every bloody week, but i do think its going somewhere; The backstage segments, the splitting from Swagger, all suggest that there is an endpoint to all this (whether i like this endpoint is another matter) I think the most recent backstage segment this week (both Raw and Smackdown) suggests that there will be a split between Vickie and Ziggler and i genuinely think a face turn is imminent for him; I dont think Swagger is done in this storyline, and i think that him and Vickie will be the catalyst for turning him;


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



lisa12000 said:


> And we lost the #asscape
> 
> The only thing that keeps me optimistic with Ziggler, is the fact its not him turning up having a match and losing like he was a few weeks ago; I mean there was no storyline with him it was just him being in a random match with Brodus or a out of the blue tag match with Kofi and Truth;
> 
> Im annoyed as anyone with him losing to Sheamus every bloody week, but i do think its going somewhere; The backstage segments, the splitting from Swagger, all suggest that there is an endpoint to all this (whether i like this endpoint is another matter) I think the most recent backstage segment this week (both Raw and Smackdown) suggests that there will be a split between Vickie and Ziggler and i genuinely think a face turn is imminent for him; I dont think Swagger is done in this storyline, and i think that him and Vickie will be the catalyst for turning him;


Hope you're right because that sounds awesome. could be giving the WWE creative a bit too much credit though


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Damn.. This must be Ziggler's sixth loss to Sheamus in just afew weeks.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



lisa12000 said:


> And we lost the #asscape
> 
> The only thing that keeps me optimistic with Ziggler, is the fact its not him turning up having a match and losing like he was a few weeks ago; I mean there was no storyline with him it was just him being in a random match with Brodus or a out of the blue tag match with Kofi and Truth;


Let's not forget how much the crowd was into him on Raw--the man's technically a heel still and you've got the crowd chanting "Let's go Ziggler!" Will the WWE probably ignore it? Yeah, but as a huge Ziggler fan, if he keeps getting a good reaction like that, I'll be able to deal with his absolutely atrocious booking.........for now.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Domenico said:


> Damn.. This must be Ziggler's sixth loss to Sheamus in just afew weeks.


He's Sheamus new personal jobber. 

It remember the dark time when Christian was in that role.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Emotion Blur said:


> Let's not forget how much the crowd was into him on Raw--the man's technically a heel still and you've got the crowd chanting "Let's go Ziggler!" Will the WWE probably ignore it? Yeah, but as a huge Ziggler fan, if he keeps getting a good reaction like that, I'll be able to deal with his absolutely atrocious booking.........for now.


Unless i have long term memory loss (totally possible with all the alcohol ive consumed during the Euros) wasnt Bryan booked as horrendously as this prior to his MITB win? I remember being delighted but still shocked when he won just because none of the prior booking had led me to believe he had a chance; 

I have spent the last few weeks getting more and more annoyed about his booking, but in that time his crowd reactions have got louder and louder; I think, in that way, a bit like Bryans loss at mania the constant losses have gained him a lot more support and a huge amount of people who are desperate to see him take that step up


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This entire thing with Ziggler is leading somewhere. From the losses week after week to the backstage interactions with Vickie now. I think this is all to get sympathy on Ziggler so his face turn is successful. It's smart booking if that's where this is leading to. There's no way it's not leading somewhere. I think a full on face turn is on the horizon for Dolph Ziggler, the fans are already warming up to him, so a few more weeks and it should be good to go. I'm a huge Ziggler mark and, yeah, it sucks to see him lose so much, but it is going somewhere, and that's what has me excited and not completely angry about him senselessly jobbing to guys like Brodus Clay.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



RatedR10 said:


> This entire thing with Ziggler is leading somewhere. From the losses week after week to the backstage interactions with Vickie now. I think this is all to get sympathy on Ziggler so his face turn is successful. It's smart booking if that's where this is leading to. There's no way it's not leading somewhere. I think a full on face turn is on the horizon for Dolph Ziggler, the fans are already warming up to him, so a few more weeks and it should be good to go. I'm a huge Ziggler mark and, yeah, it sucks to see him lose so much, but it is going somewhere, and that's what has me excited and not completely angry about him senselessly jobbing to guys like Brodus Clay.


yeah exactly what i said  He has been able to show far more character in recent weeks than he has for a long time; The skit on Raw which ended with him throwing the Vase at the wall, the smackdown one where he says hes more important than Vickie, all leads in my opinion to Swagger/Vickie screwing him over (or even just Vickie)and abandoning him; If so, great, because as you say its great booking for a change

Still sucks seeing him be pinned by Sheamus every bloody week though


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*Why do people think Ziggler is turning face? That would even be worse than what he's doing now. First of all, there is nothing about Ziggler's character/personality that has anything to do with being a face. NOTHING. 

Secondly why would you want him to turn face when you have John Cena, Pale Cena and CM Punk as the top faces? Where would he fit in? He'd be in no better of a spot than he's already in. 

Thirdly, WWE doesn't seem to care about the reaction he's getting because they keep making him look like such a loser...and if they continue to do this the crowd will absolutely stop caring for the guy. *


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *Why do people think Ziggler is turning face? That would even be worse than what he's doing now. First of all, there is nothing about Ziggler's character/personality that has anything to do with being a face. NOTHING.
> 
> Secondly why would you want him to turn face when you have John Cena, Pale Cena and CM Punk as the top faces? Where would he fit in? He'd be in no better of a spot than he's already in.
> 
> Thirdly, WWE doesn't seem to care about the reaction he's getting because they keep making him look like such a loser...and if they continue to do this the crowd will absolutely stop caring for the guy. *


I guess all i am on about is that i think they are doing SOMETHING with him, whether it keeps him face or heel i dont know (i can see him being a bit of a tweener though, hes a good looking guy who gets positive reactions therefore to me hes no longer an out and out heel imo) he can still keep his confident persona even without being an out and out heel;

I think hes in a bit of a better position than he was a few weeks ago, hes getting more TV time, more promo time even if his match booking hasn't got much better; as i said i refer back to Bryan whose booking was as bad virtually before his MITB win, and even after.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> No they gave away the finish on Monday with the whole AJ practicing breaking up with all 3 guys as well as the twitter poll of the paths that the storyline is definitely not going to take. Punk is going to friendzone her on Monday to "add drama" to AJ's decision instead of the title. She`s not gonna screw over either guy in the end, and Punk is just going to win clean. Cena`s then going to come up to tease cashing in his MITB, but instead is just going to have a stare down with CM Punk to set up the Summerslam match. AJ`s winding up by herself after MITB, Bryan will be mad at her and they`ll do the retarded AJ vs Bryan match at Summerslam.


I actually hadn't thought of that, but yeah, they could have Bryan make AJ tap out at SSlam. What a HEEL thing to do.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Lastier said:


> He's Sheamus new personal jobber.
> 
> It remember the dark time when Christian was in that role.


That's true. And the final result? Christian was completely destroyed as a heel, came out to either silence or cheers (or more specifically anything but boos), and has reached the point where he can never be booked as a heel again. He gained so much sympathy from getting continually jobbing to Orton/Sheamus that the crowd only sees him as an underdog veteran. Cement that with him inducting Edge at the Hall of Fame and the torch has been passed from Edge to Christian. His permanent face status was complete as he's firmly viewed as Edge's buddy.

I don't want to see the same thing happen to Ziggler. Vickie doesn't have the connection with the fans to be Ziggler's "Edge" and turn him face. The audience doesn't feel sorry for Ziggler since he choose to stay with her. In addition, Ziggler couldn't pull of the underdog card like Christian because as the announcers put over every week, Christian's whole ring style is a late game player. He gets beaten up by the heels for some odd minutes, sells the injuries, and then somehow sneaks away with a win. Ziggler isn't as scrappy in his style as that so it would fall flat. He's a show off, not an underdog. His final result will likely be a loss of momentum and midcard jobbing as a heel and Ziggler is better than that. If that is the formula WWE is trying to use, I don't see it working to benefit Ziggler. It will likely do the opposite.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*Sheamus can't even bury people right, he trys to bury then and they come back as fan favourites / more over than him*
:troll


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Im hoping R-Truth is able to return from injury in time for MITB, as a Tag-Title Match on the card (#1 Contenders - Prime Time Players vs. WWE Tag-Team Champions - Kingston/Truth), would help fill out the MITB PPV Card, as we'd have that match, probably a Divas Title Match between AJ & Layla - hopefully with AJ winning - as it would make for good storylines IMO (given that she was a crucial part of the World Title storylines in early 2012, and she's been a crucial part of the WWE Title storylines the last few months), the World Title Contract MITB - featuring mostly promising stars of the future - literally climbing the ranks in a multi-way Ladder Match, and the WWE Title Contract MITB featuring former WWE Title holders battling in a multi-way Ladder Match, as well as World Title Match with Sheamus defending - likely against Del Rio, and a Bryan/Punk Match - which will be epic if Bryan somehow wins it IMO. Imagine an AJ heel turn - where she costs Punk the title and celebrates with Bryan after the match - after having won the Divas Title earlier in the night - thus, they'd both be holding their titles up to close the show (where AJ eventually reveals that she's not crazy, and was on Bryan's side the whole time - with Bryan saying he actually does "Love her")... Would be awesome IMO, but I'm doubting WWE's ability to think that in-depth...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



lisa12000 said:


> I guess all i am on about is that i think they are doing SOMETHING with him, whether it keeps him face or heel i dont know (i can see him being a bit of a tweener though, hes a good looking guy who gets positive reactions therefore to me hes no longer an out and out heel imo) he can still keep his confident persona even without being an out and out heel;
> 
> I think hes in a bit of a better position than he was a few weeks ago, hes getting more TV time, more promo time even if his match booking hasn't got much better; as i said i refer back to Bryan whose booking was as bad virtually before his MITB win, and even after.


*I hope you're right, Lisa because I'm a HUGE Ziggler fan...anyone that knows me knows how big of a fan of the guy I am. I've just lost all confidence that WWE is going to do anything with him...anything important.

He is a step higher than Swagger though. *


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The only guys who have a chance of winning are Damien Sandows, Dolph ziggler, and Tensai.

I want Sandows to win, to see what he can do and would be a new challenger to Sheamus.


Also AJ added to the WWE title match, she is either screwing Bryan or helping Bryan.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *I hope you're right, Lisa because I'm a HUGE Ziggler fan...anyone that knows me knows how big of a fan of the guy I am. I've just lost all confidence that WWE is going to do anything with him...anything important.
> 
> He is a step higher than Swagger though. *


I feel like that as well but when you look at the past, people have been in similar positions and worked out.

I just hate how he's already considered a world champion. It's more forgettable than Swagger's reign and kills the big first title victory vibe if he wins another.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *I hope you're right, Lisa because I'm a HUGE Ziggler fan...anyone that knows me knows how big of a fan of the guy I am. I've just lost all confidence that WWE is going to do anything with him...anything important.
> 
> He is a step higher than Swagger though. *


*Holy hell, reading back on what I said here I feel I owe Pyro and apology for gimmick infringement... Sorry bro. :hayden*


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



LadyCroft said:


> *I hope you're right, Lisa because I'm a HUGE Ziggler fan...anyone that knows me knows how big of a fan of the guy I am. I've just lost all confidence that WWE is going to do anything with him...anything important.
> 
> He is a step higher than Swagger though. *


I hope im right as well lol I think its pretty obvious im a massive Ziggler fan as well and i so worry that im seeing this out of rose tinted glasses and in fact they're just jobbing him out and thats it; but for some reason it feels a bit different this time; There just seems some progression in his story each week and that's different to previous time; Even when he was feuding with Punk he wasnt given time on the mic, or time to build up his character, but this time it seems like we are seeing more character coming through; 

I dont know, i think the next 3 weeks are going to be vital for him; He needs to get away from Sheamus, be in MITB and if he doesnt win it then he needs to look strong;


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

No PTP This Week? Yeah the Tag Team Revival Lasted Long.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Good to see Sandow earn his first PPV appearance. I wish they'd book Ryback in an actual feud already and stop giving him these local jobber matches. AJ involved in the Punk/Bryan match seems pretty weak. They basically have nowhere else to go with this feud.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Lord Hentai in a MITB match?

Fucking kill me now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Huganomics said:


> LOL @ people thinking that they're going to give the briefcase to Rhodes. Not sure what sign there's been that he's going to be anything more than a career midcarder.
> 
> Ziggler or Barrett will win.


I'm not sure what sign there's been that Barrett and Ziggler are going to be anything more than career midcarders either.



urca said:


> Why shouldn't I?I mean if Sandow doesn't have a chance,Rhodes is the best choice for us,unless you want to watch a wannabe Japanese fatass who we all bashed since his return
> Well,that's just me being as optimistic as always,let's just hope Lord Hentai doesn't win it .


Doesn't mean he's interesting enough to be world champion.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Great to see Tyson Kidd in the MITB match. For everything else, I don't give a fuck. Last time I watched Smackdown must have been a month ago. And ffs, just get AJ away from the WWE Championship. It's devaluing the belt.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Absolute said:


> AJ involved in the Punk/Bryan match seems pretty weak. They basically have nowhere else to go with this feud.


Unless Kane will end up involved in it again, I agree.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*Fat Albert in the MITB, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


:no:*


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They should turn on her because she's legit garbage and is ruining a WWE Championship feud.


I wouldn't call her "legit garbage", as she does have _some_ talent... but on the other hand, her presence in the the angle IS ruining the WWE title feud. I'm sick of her now and enough is enough. She's not even that over with the crowd anyway, so I have no idea why they'd even want to milk what little popularity she does have.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



mblonde09 said:


> I wouldn't call her "legit garbage", as she does have _some_ talent... but on the other hand, her presence in the the angle IS ruining the WWE title feud. I'm sick of her now and enough is enough. She's not even that over with the crowd anyway, so I have no idea why they'd even want to milk what little popularity she does have.


What talent, wrestling talent? She's not even wrestling, so that's irrelevant. I couldn't give a flying fuck what she's talking about in her segments, boring as hell.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What talent, wrestling talent? She's not even wrestling, so that's irrelevant. I couldn't give a flying fuck what she's talking about in her segments, boring as hell.


I've gotta agree with you here. 

I don't necessarily hate AJ but she's the most important individual in this angle.... over the WWE CHAMPION... and the NUMBER ONE CONTENDER.... That's not a good thing... Yeah, I hope Punk beats Bryan at MITB and that ends all of this..


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This officially the best SmackDown of 2012 so far. Can't wait to watch it on TV this Friday.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

StanStansky said:


> It actually COULD be brilliant. *Bryan wins clean. CM Punk turns on AJ out of frustration and pushes her out of the ring or something, going heel so he can finally be a believable dick again.* Bryan's trying to help her, when he gets blindsided by Cena. Punk can move on to a new feud and help out a younger talent, *Bryan* gets a title feud with the "top guy" and *eventually goes over Cena as a face? BRILLIANT*


This is all getting a tad delusional and ridiculous, now... Punk is not turning heel, Cena is not turning heel and Bryan is not turning face anytime soon.



TomahawkJock said:


> *I will be too distracted by AJ's body to enjoy the wrestling match* at Money in the Bank


What body? She's built like a teenage girl... she has no curves, and her ribs stick out.


----------



## Malengo (May 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The feud doesn't need so much AJ.Or any really.Send her to an all night buffet instead.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



RiZE said:


> I've gotta agree with you here.
> 
> I don't necessarily hate AJ but she's the most important individual in this angle.... over the WWE CHAMPION... and the NUMBER ONE CONTENDER.... That's not a good thing... Yeah, I hope Punk beats Bryan at MITB and that ends all of this..


That makes two of us.

Hopefully they do Punk vs Cena at SummerSlam. I admit, I'm weary of Punk facing Cena because I want this reign to last a lot longer, but if he's got to lose the belt, it better be to the top guy in the company. A loss to Mr. 18 seconds will hurt his credibility. Plus, if he somehow wins, even better for him.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



RiZE said:


> I've gotta agree with you here.
> 
> I don't necessarily hate AJ but she's the most important individual in this angle.... over the WWE CHAMPION... and the NUMBER ONE CONTENDER.... That's not a good thing... Yeah, I hope Punk beats Bryan at MITB and that ends all of this..


Bryan will win at MITB. AJ is gonna screw Punk over. Accept it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

That's a hard thing to accept. Like trying to digest a thumbtack.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's a hard thing to accept. Like trying to digest a thumbtack.


Well, let me make you a little happy, Tyrion. There is about a 75% chance for Bryan to win at MITB, the other 25% stands for that WWE is going to mindfuck us and not pursue the obvious, which is Bryan winning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I'm not entirely convinced he'll win, but it's possible.

The idea that WWE would want Daniel Bryan as champion going into the 1000'th Raw and SummerSlam is so preposterous that I almost see Punk retaining, but it's too obvious he'll get screwed. Hopefully they swerve us on the obvious.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not entirely convinced he'll win, but it's possible.
> 
> The idea that WWE would want Daniel Bryan as champion going into the 1000'th Raw and SummerSlam is so preposterous that I almost see Punk retaining, but it's too obvious he'll get screwed. Hopefully they swerve us on the obvious.


100% correct. Bryan as WWE CHAMPION going into the 1000th RAW = fpalm

I also hate this ridiculous AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk story. I don't see how people like this crap.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not entirely convinced he'll win, but it's possible.
> 
> The idea that WWE would want Daniel Bryan as champion going into the 1000'th Raw and SummerSlam is so preposterous that I almost see Punk retaining, but it's too obvious he'll get screwed. Hopefully they swerve us on the obvious.


True, i don't think McMahon wants Bryan to be the WWE champion at the 1000th episode of RAW, but that's why i foresee Cena winning MITB and cashing in on Bryan that night if he wins the WWE championship.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Firallon said:


> 100% correct. Bryan as WWE CHAMPION going into the 1000th RAW = fpalm
> 
> I also hate this ridiculous AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk story. I don't see how people like this crap.


What's so wrong with that? If Bryan wins at MITB, his overness will increase, and he is already over as fuck. If Bryan wins at MITB, they can create a legit heel star out of him, and then a Bryan-Cena feud would be gold. But Bryan on the 1000th RAW seems to good to be true, i expect Bryan to win at MITB, but he will likely lose the title to Cena.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Daniel Bryan has only a 2% chance of winning the title at MITB. And that entails CM Punk either getting injured, getting suspended, getting charged for a crime, Daniel Bryan hypnotizing/blackmailing/tricking Vince McMahon, or Vince McMahon dying in the next 2 weeks before the PPV. 

The guy winning the WWE MITB has a better chance of coming out the WWE champion after beating CM Punk coming out of this PPV than Daniel Bryan.

There's only 3 realistic routes the match ends:
1. Punk wins clean, AJ leaves with no one, Bryan goes on to wrestle AJ at Summerslam.
2. Punk wins clean, AJ goes to Diva Division purgatory, Bryan goes on to wrestle Rey Mysterio at Summerslam.
3. Punk wins clean, Daniel Bryan is stuck with AJ and AJ becomes the dominant force of the couple with Daniel Bryan being her slave boyfriend against his will or else he gets fired from a new stipulation added of "Loser becomes AJ's boyfriend" since both guys don't want her and she's a delusional git who thinks both of them are fighting over her affections rather than the WWE title.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> Daniel Bryan has only a 2% chance of winning the title at MITB. And that entails CM Punk either getting injured, getting suspended, getting charged for a crime, Daniel Bryan hypnotizing/blackmailing/tricking Vince McMahon, or Vince McMahon dying in the next 2 weeks before the PPV.
> 
> The guy winning the WWE MITB has a better chance of coming out the WWE champion after beating CM Punk coming out of this PPV than Daniel Bryan.
> 
> ...


The GOAT is going to win.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

They might make it a triple threat at Summerslam that way Punk nor Cena gets pinned and then Cena becomes champ like planned. I don't think Punk will beat Cena clean either way.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Well, AJ adds the element of surprise yet again. But if WWE is going for a big match at Summer Slam, they might do Cena/Punk both are extremely credible, and I think they are fixing to put the title back on Cena soon. The only problem is, it's face vs face if that can be considered an actual problem. But I think with WWE doing all the poll stuff and AJ looking like she's and DB are trying to mess with each other, we might be swerved.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Domenico said:


> The GOAT is going to win.


Yea, Punk did have a classic promo last year, but he's not quite the GOAT.

On July 15th of 2012, the Dunn-hood dream will come true, Daniel Bryan's YES tour de force will come to a screeching halt and he'll become a 31 year old version of Christian. Forever a jobber to the stars.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not entirely convinced he'll win, but it's possible.
> 
> The idea that WWE would want Daniel Bryan as champion going into the 1000'th Raw and SummerSlam is so preposterous that I almost see Punk retaining, but it's too obvious he'll get screwed. Hopefully they swerve us on the obvious.


This is off topic but what about your man Damien,do you want Sandow to win the money in the bank now.I hope he wins it although it might be too soon what do you think. Do you want it to be a while for him to get the chance,or is he ready now to win the money in the bank.On topic I think it would be an joke if Punk lost it now,let him keep it for an year that would add value to the title.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



AJ number 1 fan said:


> This off topic but what about your man Damien,do you want Sandow to win the money in the bank now.I hope he wins it although it might be too soon what do you think. Do you want it to be a while for him to get the chance,or is he ready now to win the money in the bank.


I want him to win unless Barrett makes a surprise return and wins. Barrett is my first choice, but otherwise, he's got to win. The SmackDown brand will be much better off with him on the rise than Ziggler, Rhodes, or god forbid, Tensai if he manages to win (don't think so), because Kidd, Santino and Christian have no chance at all, and frankly we're a lot better off with Sandow than them too (well, maybe not Christian, but he got his shot, brief as it was. That satisfied me enough).

I don't think he'll win, I think Cody will get in via a last chance battle royale or something of that sort, he'll definately win and we'll be in for a pretty dull title reign happening within the coming months. Thankfully, no worse than Bryan and Sheamus's, but yeah, I do want him to win if Barrett can't make it. The fact that it's so early means nothing to me. If a guy is main event worthy, he's main event worthy. No sense wasting time, they superpushed that utter joke Sheamus, they can do it for others. An IC title run first is beneficial too, though, but yeah, I've got no issue with him winning. Besides Barrett, he's the only person who's earned it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Firallon said:


> 100% correct. Bryan as WWE CHAMPION going into the 1000th RAW = fpalm
> 
> I also hate this ridiculous AJ/Kane/Bryan/Punk story. I don't see how people like this crap.


Him being the champ on the 1000 episode of RAW will be a glorious moment. This will cement him as a true big time player for years to come.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Him being the champ on the 1000 episode of RAW will be a glorious moment. This will cement him as a true big time player for years to come.


It would be a terrible moment. Mr 18 seconds being champion on the historic 1000th RAW? Oh god no. And he's not a big time player and shouldn't be. He needs to get back to the mid card where he belongs (at least for a while).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Hey, Mr. 18 seconds is trademarked by me. :side:

Seriously, though, what kind of a statement does that make about your titles? They look bad enough, we don't need a glorified jobber carrying it on the biggest Raw to date. The only way it'd make any sense is if he lost it to Punk or Cena during the night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Firallon said:


> It would be a terrible moment. Mr 18 seconds being champion on the historic 1000th RAW? Oh god no. And he's not a big time player and shouldn't be. He needs to get back to the mid card where he belongs (at least for a while).


He's going to be main eventing for at least 3/4 of the year when he wins the championship. If that isn't a true player to the WWE then I don't know what is.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Yeah, they may as well give it to Sandow at this point. Dolph and Cody have no credibility at the moment, and it's not like WWE would do anything to change that between their obtaining the briefcase and their sneak-attack cash-in. It would just be another weak, Miz-/Swagger-esque title reign, and then they'd be right back where they are now. Sandow hasn't been jobbed out, and he could bide his time and even go after the IC Title first.

Speaking of which, I hope they don't have Christian lose non-title singles matches to Sandow and Tensai during the build. I guess they protected him a bit against del Rio, but they need to be careful about how they book their #2 babyface. I expect him to face both of them over the next few weeks. He's not going to be beating either of them right now (nor should he), but they shouldn't beat him, either. This is where DQ/countout finishes should be employed.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Heavenly Invader said:


> *He's going to be main eventing for at least 3/4 of the year when he wins the championship.* If that isn't a true player to the WWE then I don't know what is.


No he's not. In fantasy land (your head) he might. Is every Bryan fan/mark on here delusional, or what? Besides, Punk needs to be champ on the 1000th episode, he needs to introduce the new belt.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Screw everything else, I'm disappointed we're not going to hear Swagger's promo about his hair.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Bryan has been in a heavyweight title match on every PPV in 2012, yet people still can't accept that Bryan is a big part of the future of the WWE main event scene. Laughable.

I can't wait for him to be the centerpiece of the future come the 1000th episode, by being the WWE Champion. Good times ahead!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Bryan has been in a heavyweight title match on every PPV in 2012, yet people still can't accept that Bryan is a big part of the future of the WWE main event scene. Laughable.
> 
> *I can't wait for him to be the centerpiece of the future come the 1000th episode, by being the WWE Champion. Good times ahead!*


Didn't you say he'd win at Wrestlemania, and Extreme Rules, and Over The Limit?

Sorry to burst your bubble but Bryan isn't winning, they are doing Cena/Punk as the Summerslam program. Bryan will probably carry on this love story thing with AJ and Kane, just keep Punk who is actually credible away from it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Didn't you say he'd win at Wrestlemania, and Extreme Rules, and Over The Limit?*
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but Bryan isn't winning, they are doing Cena/Punk as the Summerslam program. Bryan will probably carry on this love story thing with AJ and Kane, just keep Punk who is actually credible away from it.


Not only him but almost all Bryan fans.

Is funny how when he got more over he started to job a lot :S, well at least he isn't 100% jobber like Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

You know Vince, if he doesn't want you to get over, he'll try to stop it.

In this particular case, I approve of Vince's measures. Bryan is whack, the guy admits himself on a radio interview he doesn't think he's a star. How true.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Stall_19 said:


> Screw everything else, I'm disappointed we're not going to hear Swagger's promo about his hair.


That happened?

Edit: I guess it did. I thought he was just complaining and Jerry just knocked him out.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> That happened?
> 
> Edit: I guess it did. I thought he was just complaining and Jerry just knocked him out.


I know you're a Swagger fan and I hate saying this but the subject of that promo reminded me of Eli Cottonwood's infamous mustache promo on NXT.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I know you're a Swagger fan and I hate saying this but the subject of that promo reminded me of Eli Cottonwood's infamous mustache promo on NXT.


I haven't seen that promo, if you got a link, I'll check it out.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I haven't seen that promo, if you got a link, I'll check it out.


I haven't seen the promo yet either. But finding out it was about his hair instantly reminded me of Cottonwood  There will probably be a link somewhere so if I find it the vid comes straight onto this site.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know Vince, if he doesn't want you to get over, he'll try to stop it.


This. Exactly.

In the case of Bryan and Ziggler, both men are getting booked horribly because Vince doesn't view them as a top star or as main eventers. They are both men who are being fed to top faces without any intention of keeping their momentum. This is probably as good as the booking is going to get for both men and they are trying to make the most of it. But I think even they know that they've reached a glass ceiling. If Vince actually wanted them to be top stars, they'd receive booking similar to Del Rio who is looking strong and getting title shot after title shot for no apparent reason.


----------



## dramzman (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Everybody just needs to face it.

WWE doesn't have the faith in Daniel Bryan that the fans do to give him the WWE title.

Punk will win.

John cena will win MITB.

Punk / Cena Summerslam feud - One Year On.

Either Bryan / Kane or Bryan / Mysterio at Summerslam.

Bank on it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Didn't you say he'd win at Wrestlemania, and Extreme Rules, and Over The Limit?
> 
> Sorry to burst your bubble but Bryan isn't winning, they are doing Cena/Punk as the Summerslam program. Bryan will probably carry on this love story thing with AJ and Kane, just keep Punk who is actually credible away from it.


I knew he wasn't winning at Wrestlemania and Extreme Rules, that was just wishful thinking.

But what is your point? It's not like I'm claiming to have inside information, it's just my opinion, and when I say I think somebody will win, it means I hope they will.

And people saying WWE has no faith in Bryan, I can't take you seriously, since if they had no faith in him he wouldn't even be feuding for the title


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly.
> 
> In the case of Bryan and Ziggler, both men are getting booked horribly because Vince doesn't view them as a top star or as main eventers. They are both men who are being fed to top faces without any intention of keeping their momentum. This is probably as good as the booking is going to get for both men and they are trying to make the most of it. But I think even they know that they've reached a glass ceiling. If Vince actually wanted them to be top stars, they'd receive booking similar to Del Rio who is looking strong and getting title shot after title shot for no apparent reason.


ADR has a bigger claim to facing Sheamus than Ziggler does:

- ADR returned and a match was made between him and Sheamus, if he won he'd be the #1 contender.
He won the match by DQ but weeks later the title match was changed to a Fatal 4 Way.

- ADR then beat Orton & Kane in a triple threat match to again become the #1 contender at NWO but was taken out of the match due to injury.

- Ziggler lose to Sheamus not once but twice and only faced ADR in the #1 contender pole match because of his relationship with Vickie.

The only momentum Ziggler had was his win to face Sheamus at NWO.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The only thing Vince has changed his mind about Daniel Bryan, is to stop having Michael Cole blatantly burying him for being a nerd. That's the only positive thing that Vince has changed, but in reality he still sees him the same way he saw him when he was on NXT when he was jobbing to all the other rookies. As a guy to make others look good.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



bme said:


> ADR has a bigger claim to facing Sheamus than Ziggler does:


In my opinion, that goes down to booking. There were plenty of chances to make Ziggler more credible and WWE decided to go against it every single time. As I wrote before, there doesn't appear to be a bigger plan with Ziggler in play. He's just being used as a heel to occupy Sheamus' time until Del Rio at MITB.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> In my opinion, that goes down to booking. There were plenty of chances to make Ziggler more credible and WWE decided to go against it every single time. As I wrote before, there doesn't appear to be a bigger plan with Ziggler in play. He's just being used as a heel to occupy Sheamus' time until Del Rio at MITB.


An even bigger problem with Ziggler winning MITB, is even the small amount of time they've given him has been poor.

He's definitely not winning the triple threat tomorrow, so that's 2 title matches, a non-title match and a #1 contenders match he couldn't win.

I'm still wondering why he was put on RAW, he went to RAW and got the same push he got on SD but worse.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Whatever I'm tired of WWE shoving Ziggler down our throats, no matter how good he is I'm tired of see him wrestle so damn much also the awful part of his character that is watch Vickie Guerrero I'm not someone that faps at crowd reaction or milfs so shes useless and a waste of time to me.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brodus Clay said:


> Whatever I'm tired of WWE shoving Ziggler down our throats, no matter how good he is I'm tired of see him wrestle so damn much also the awful part of his character that is watch Vickie Guerrero I'm not someone that faps at crowd reaction or milfs so shes useless and a waste of time to me.


Shoved down our throats? It's been like 2 weeks he's been in the spotlight, and before that he was jobbing to your boy Brodus Clay. Not to mention the receptions he gets that make it obvious that lots of people want to see him.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> Shoved down our throats? It's been like 2 weeks he's been in the spotlight, and before that he was jobbing to your boy Brodus Clay. Not to mention the receptions he gets that make it obvious that lots of people want to see him.


I don't like Clay :itsalongboringstorywhyIhavethisusername: , spotlight or not Ziggler has been appearing in a bunch of wrestling matches this year which tortures because he has the worst and most annoying manager ever.

Also how many times he has been wrestling Sheamus? I'm tired of those two if they wrestle again I'm gonna DDT my TV :cuss:


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brodus Clay said:


> I don't like Clay :itsalongboringstorywhyIhavethisusername: , spotlight or not Ziggler has been appearing in a bunch of wrestling matches this year which tortures because he has the worst and most annoying manager ever.
> 
> Also how many times he has been wrestling Sheamus? I'm tired of those two if they wrestle again I'm gonna DDT my TV :cuss:


Everytime i see Ziggler vs Sheamus being announced, I anticipate a good match, and that's what I got, a good match. 
I dont see no problem in Ziggler wrestling Sheamus, and also, I don't see your point too. Of course, people are allowed to speak what they want, whenever they want, however they want. 

And as you saying you'd DDT ur screen, you'd better do, coz I'm sure that's not the last we've seen of Ziggler/Sheamus.
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brodus Clay said:


> I'm gonna DDT my TV :cuss:


Please do! Video it and put it up on youtube! :lmao


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sandow and Tyson Kidd in MITB? Uhhhh, fuck yeah. I hope Sandow gets the win. I also hope AJ realigns with Bryan. Will be watching tomorrow to see what's up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly.
> 
> In the case of Bryan and Ziggler, both men are getting booked horribly because Vince doesn't view them as a top star or as main eventers. They are both men who are being fed to top faces without any intention of keeping their momentum. This is probably as good as the booking is going to get for both men and they are trying to make the most of it. But I think even they know that they've reached a glass ceiling. If Vince actually wanted them to be top stars, they'd receive booking similar to Del Rio who is looking strong and *getting title shot after title shot for no apparent reason*.


Other than being better than them......

But yeah, like I said, I don't view them as top stars either, so I have absolutely no quarrel with him stomping on their overness. I'd push my boys to the top and do the same thing as he is.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Call me crazy but I think Tyson Kidd might actually have a chance. The inclusion is so out there that it wouldn't surprise me if he went all the way. 

It's likely that he's only in it for the big spots... but at the same time, nobody thought Bryan had a chance last year and look how that turned out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tyson Kidd isn't Bryan, though. Bryan had gotten a push before and was probably the choice people thought had the biggest chance behind Sheamus, Barrett and Rhodes. Bryan winning was like Swagger winning, he was out of the picture but he was a middle of the pack pick. 

Tyson Kidd winning is TOO far out there. WWE never too far out there. Every year there's guys who you KNOW aren't winning. Evan Bourne, Shelton Benjamin, etc. That's Kidd.

Besides, Tyson Kidd is currently a babyface. One heel wins, one face wins. Miz heel, Kane face (then), Del Rio heel, Bryan face. That's how it goes. Cena wins as a face, the other winner, take your pick of the heels. I'm going with Rhodes, sadly.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

sounds like a great show and a GREAT MITB


----------



## Tkiddmark (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I would mark out if tyson kidd won but i am just expecting some crazy plancha off the ladder or something.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Kentonbomb said:


> Call me crazy but I think Tyson Kidd might actually have a chance. The inclusion is so out there that it wouldn't surprise me if he went all the way.
> 
> It's likely that he's only in it for the big spots... but at the same time, nobody thought Bryan had a chance last year and look how that turned out.


You are crazy. Tyson Kidd doesn't have a hope in hell of winning. You bring up Bryan, but Bryan was a mid-carder at time who got regular TV every week. Kidd's a flat-out jobber who is rarely on the main shows and when he is he just jobs to someone. He has zero credibility. 

I still think Kidd with get his spot taken by someone like Rhodes or Ziggler. The thought of a jobber like Kidd in the match is just silly - and if they wanted someone do flips and big spots they should of chosen someone like Gabriel who's more of high-flyer, whereas Kidd is more of a technician, in addition to Gabriel being more credible.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Nostalgia said:


> You are crazy. Tyson Kidd doesn't have a hope in hell of winning. You bring up Bryan, but Bryan was a mid-carder at time who got regular TV every week. Kidd's a flat-out jobber who is rarely on the main shows and when he is he just jobs to someone. He has zero credibility.
> 
> I still think Kidd with get his spot taken by someone like Rhodes or Ziggler. The thought of a jobber like Kidd in the match is just silly - and if they wanted someone do flips and big spots they should of chosen someone like Gabriel who's more of high-flyer, whereas Kidd is more of a technician, in addition to Gabriel being more credible.


Not really. Bryan was losing a lot to Sin Cara and the like before his MITB win. He was directionless before that match.

Kidd is more high risk than Gabriel. He's the new Shelton Benjamin. Technical/high offense. Gabriel can ground wrestle aswell and he should also be in the match. 

*My predictions:*

Santino - Most certaintly will not win. He shouldn't even be in the match.

Christian and Sandow - Only in this match to start a feud with each other I'm pretty sure. Sandow could very easily win the match but like Pyro said, I think Christian will possibly push him off the ladder and they will start an IC title feud.

Cody Rhodes - I think it's a 95% chance he will be in the match but I'm 100% sure he *won't* win the match based on the fact that he's not a main event caliber wrestler. He hasn't got "it" regardless of how many times people try to convince me. He is too generic right now and needs direction. Whats he going to do if he wins the match? Cash in cheaply? That won't do anything for him or the title. If WWE wants us to take Rhodes seriously as a big player, they need to have him get some big wins. CONVINCE US that he belongs in the main event because right now, I don't see it. And I like Rhodes but I know what a main eventer is and what is not. I'm sick of guys like Miz, Rhodes, Del Rio, Swagger all following the same career formula. *Get built up, win MITB, cash in cheap, nobody gives a fuck.* -- STAND OUT and make your own legacy, jesus.

Wade Barrett - If he returns, I suppose I could see him winning but I don't see him coming back until after the PPV. 

Drew McIntyre - THIS is the man that should win the match. He has everything you would look for in a top heel. He looks like a main eventer, he wrestles like one, he's big and has the look of a champion. WWE are dropping the ball and I'm willing to bet that he won't even be included in the match.

Sin Cara - Not sure if he will be in the match. He's supposedly in for a big push but I'm not sure if he will get to the main event by winning MITB. I'm going to say that he shouldn't be in the match because he might steal Kidd's thunder.

That leaves Tyson Kidd. Now Rhodes could very easily go on and win the match but based on the fact that the IWC is usually wrong about every MITB winner, I'm going to say WWE will go with the swerve. Either Kidd or Sandow is winning. I mean, how many times did the IWC predict that Christian would finally win the MITB? It never happened. I remember everyone was so sure that MVP would win the MITB at WM24 and it didn't happen. And last year, Wade Barrett was a shoe-in for the victory and again, it didn't happen. 

It seems like a long shot because he has had so little character development but I think if Kidd steals the show like I know he will. The crowd will accept him and respect him as the man that stole the show and deserved to win the match. The build up starts after this. A feud with Kidd and Rhodes. Rhodes asking Kidd who the hell he is, Kidd then defeats Rhodes and proves himself. Will he win in the cash in? I'm going to say no. But that doesn't mean much, yes he will be the first MITB winner to lose but if he puts up a big fight and goes out with integrity, he could very well be the next Bret Hart. I mean, Bret didn't beat Yokozuna at Wrestlemania 9 and look how that turned out. This should be and will be Tyson Kidd's night. Whatever way you look at it. Mark my words.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I'd be surprised if Tyson Kidd has a shot at winning MITB. To say it would be a complete shock would be an understatement. Most of the casuals won't even know why he's in the match since he hasn't done much on Raw or Smackdown. He's here to get experience and to try to impress Vince enough to get a push. I also think he'll help Christian with some of the ladder spots since WWE probably doesn't want their IC champion to take a hard bump. He's a focus of Smackdown's midcard right now.

As I wrote before, Christian, Kidd, and Santino are there for the experience. Only Sandow and Tensai have a real shot at winning out of these five men. But whoever enters in either the 6th, 7th, and 8th spot will likely be the winner.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk-WD6d352Y This 15 minute Video is all you need to know,about what has happened in WWE in 2012.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



AJ number 1 fan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk-WD6d352Y This 15 minute Video is all you need to know,about what has happened in WWE in 2012.


Is there anything in that vid about how Cena has overcame all odds?


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is there anything in that vid about how Cena has overcame all odds?


I made the video myself took me about 2 hours it's not that good.Oh well just made it for fun who cares.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



AJ number 1 fan said:


> I made the video myself took me about 2 hours it's not that good.Oh well just made it for fun who cares.


Oh you made it, cool. I thought you found it. I am waiting for it to fully load because my comp is slow. Gonna give it a go.  AJ and DB have had a good year so far.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Daniel Bryan was channeling goofy heel Kurt Angle in this episode. Laughed very hard with the double knocks on the divas locker room with different levels of tone. It's gonna be pretty sad that he has to play job monkey for at least the next 6 months. Kind of sad to see the heel being built with a clear numbers disadvantage weeks before the actual match, and for said heel to lose cleanly anyways. That's the most epic degree of a burial.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

So weird to see the show open with a divas match, nice transition into a Danielson promo which is the "real" start of the show though.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Those camera men sure love to put AJ's behind a camera. She might look 12 but she has a fat cat :ex:


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

So Layla's theme changes from McCool's theme to Tiffany's theme.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Those camera men sure love to put AJ's behind a camera. She might look 12 but she has a fat cat :ex:


AJ moves so provocatively in the ring. I don't really blame them. :stuff


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

GM VIckie and Bryan? that's interesting, Vickie/Bryan/Ziggler...should great stuff.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

For once, the Smackdown spoilers don't sound either terrible or boring. At least important shit happened here. AJ was made guest referee of Punk/Bryan and they held qualifiers for the Money in the Bank match. Its simple, but at least I feel like I would be missing something if I skipped this show. 

So for the MITB, is it just going to be those four guys> Sardow, Tensai, Christian, and Santino? That isn't exactly a very interesting foursome. Christian's best days are behind him and he's currently the IC Champ, so I don't see the point in him winning. Santino is a comedy character and doesn't need to be given too much, but he's also the US Champ, so I don't see him winning. And Tensai has been a flop, so do they really want to give it to him? And then there is Sardow who I have never seen so I can't give an informed opinion on. I guess by default he should win it, right?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



TripleG said:


> Christian's best days are behind him and he's currently the IC Champ, so I don't see the point in him winning. Santino is a comedy character and doesn't need to be given too much, but he's also the US Champ, so I don't see him winning. And Tensai has been a flop, so do they really want to give it to him? *And then there is Sandow*


And then there is Sandow!

Sandow with the MitB briefcase would make my wrestling year.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

what? Tyson kidd in a PPV. That's very cool!

We all know, he's not going to win but he will steal the show for sure. 

By the way I prefer the good old smackdown MITB format for midcarders than the raw one with main eventers. 


PS :Ziggler sold the enziguiri like a boss!


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Erm...Did Ryder seriously job to Sandow?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



> Erm...Did Ryder seriously job to Sandow?


Ryder is a jobber and Sandow is not, so yes. Seriously.



TripleG said:


> And then there is Sandow who I have never seen so I can't give an informed opinion on. I guess by default he should win it, right?


Yes, you are correct. He should win. He is comfortably the best thing on SmackDown. He's also a 10 year veteran of the business, so he knows what he's doing. Here are some promos. These promos will be keeping along the same lines, but they're still great.





















^Save yourself the torture and fast forward to 2:27 on this one.











Hopefully you've been enlightened.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

that was a fantastic smackdown tbh..

Hopefully next week Rhodes (after complaining about otunga), zigglr and cesaro get added to the mitb match and then all of a sudden that is an AWESOME lineup.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Forgot about Barrett too... This smackdown mitb match is stacked.. I just cant see Santino/Kidd holding onto their spot.. One of them is getting injured to be replaced by the 'surprise' return of barrett, and no doubt Rhodes will worm his way into the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I hope you're right (about Barrett, not Rhodes). Not sure if that's going to happen. Kidd being in IS highly suspect, though. Santino seems par for the course, that doesn't seem out of place as he's involved in the occasional multi man main event/contenders match.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Pretty good Kidd and Sandow are in the MitB match. The SD MitB match is obviously going to outshine the Raw one by miles.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I don't see Otunga coming back to be in the MITB since he will most likely be jobbing to Clay as an undercard match at the PPV.

Cesaro maybe?


----------



## keith133 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

i definatly see rhodes getting into mitb the commentators made a bid deal of him not being pinned in the tag match


----------



## Joker-T (Sep 13, 2009)

*This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

This week's smackdown was thoroughly enjoying from start to finish. In my opinion it had almost everything you can ask for. It had solid wrestling throughout the whole show, half decent promo time, storyline progression, a championship match, promoting the next week.

The show started with AJ vs Layla - Layla picked up the victory however the main story of AJ/D-Bryan/CM Punk continued. Punk wasn't involved and they managed to incorporate all of this into their title match at MITB. 

This lead to Vicky announcing (poorly) the world title contract qualifying matches to the first match to qualify between Damien Sandow and Zack Ryder. You knew that Sandow was winning but this was continuation between last week's backstage segment with Foley and the first contest where Sandow went back and forth with his opponent. It was good to see some decent ring time for both men.

Up next was Swagger's continued decline with a loss to guess who! Tyson Kidd! Hell yes! a surprise package but well deserved after a half decent back and forth match with Swagger.

What came next was a tag match for MIT?B qualification I have no time for Otunga and Santino being near MITB (wheres the US Title feud?) let alone one of them being in it. Christian picks up the win with a spear. IMO it should have been rhodes vs santino and christian vs otunga so that christian and rhode could qualify. However, I fully expect rhodes to qualify next week with hopefully kofi kingston and one other person. 

AJ backstage with DBRY was amazing...she is frigging nailing this character to perfection!

The squash match with ryback continue and the promo from these two certainly wasn't tv worthy (some have been funny, this one was just disgraceful). I smell a feud for ryback early 2013! maybe even 2014!

To follow was tensai vs Justin Gabriel ...why in the world is tensai in the match (strength? tats? mist? anger?) it would have been great to see the tag partners of gabriel and tyson kidd in MITB! ohwell one shock tonight was enough with tensai winning!

The show closed with a great triple threat title main event. I have to say with the action in and out of the ring, the close pinfalls and the crowd getting into it made it pretty damn sweet! The ending was good, however, I wish it was delrio taking the pin fall, as this continues to spell loss after loss for Dolph against sheamus...is that 4 clean losses in 3 weeks? 

Not a bad show...!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



keith133 said:


> i definatly see rhodes getting into mitb the commentators made a bid deal of him not being pinned in the tag match


Rhodes is going to be added in. He had a staredown with Christian after he lost. That's typical WWE booking that the feud is continuing on a ladder.

WWE kept in the line that MITB qualifiers would happen next week and I'm guessing Rhodes, Ziggler, and Sin Cara as the next three to go in. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Kidd gets taken out by a returning Barrett if he's ready to go. WWE celebrated his win a bit too much for me to think that it will actually stick.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Thank you D Bryan for saying yes so many times tonight.After last when we destroyed those awful over hyped overrated Germans with ease.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

D Bryan and AJ both saying yes just put an sad faced German there to make this segment gold.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Smackdown was OK, but far from the best wrestling show WWE could put on. Still too much filler and Raw recaps to make it seem important.

I think that the reason why it was better than the normal Smackdown is because Smackdown actually had a purpose this week. They had MITB qualifiers and the roster was focused in that direction. Next week with more MITB qualifiers should be a decent show also. As I've written before, if WWE actually cared about Smackdown and gave it a purpose, it would be a better show. The talent is there but WWE refuses to use it most of the time. After MITB, I expect Smackdown to be back to its usual squash matches and pointless direction.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Rhodes is going to be added in. He had a staredown with Christian after he lost. That's typical WWE booking that the feud is continuing on a ladder.
> 
> WWE kept in the line that MITB qualifiers would happen next week and I'm guessing Rhodes, Ziggler, and Sin Cara as the next three to go in.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Kidd gets taken out by a returning Barrett if he's ready to go. WWE celebrated his win a bit too much for me to think that it will actually stick.


The commentators also said during the Tensai match that Cody Rhodes has filed an official protest with the board of directors and we should look for more updates on this on WWE.com.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Tyson Kidd victory was the moment of the show for me


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Shouldn't there be a spoiler warning in the title for this thread?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Highlight for me was when Santino's cobra shows up when he enters the ring and his name appears on screen.


----------



## CapeTownWerewolf (May 19, 2012)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Gabriel looked damn impressive against Tensai tbh compared to the jobbers tensais been destroying week on week.
Would've loved to have seen him win but apart from that good show.

(hoping for Cody vs Gabriel next week to qualify)


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Good SD. D-Bry and AJ being the highlights as always.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

So many geeks in the SD MITB match.

The MITB doesn't make anyone a star. You make stars by building them up and up and up, then giving them that championship (WWE/WHC).

It means a hell of a lot more than someone winning MITB and cashing it in when the champion is down and out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

But that's all they'll give us anymore, so we have to make due. Sad but true.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Teddy long's first thing as gm of raw and smackdown,is making an mixed tag team match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

After seeing this on tumblr, I feel like watching SD early. lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

D-Bryan and AJ were awesome once again. The Yes-Off was great, but the match distraction stole the show.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

After seeing AJ vs Layla, I do think now there's a chance of AJ being Diva's Champion. AJ and Bryan as a power couple, anyone?

Of course, if Bryan was WWE Champion, SuperCena could end up destroying Bryan's momentum in one instant if he cashed in MITB.

Brilliant SmackDown though, and there are a TON of directions they could go with AJ/Bryan/Punk involving MITB.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Would rather Marella than Otunga in MITB anyway, neither are going to win regardless.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

So we will see Santino in MITB and no Rhodes? I will not be surprised to see Santino winning it. WWE suck with this circus...


----------



## nothingucansay (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

wow AJ has gotten really over. When was the last time that we saw a diva's match to open the show?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ might be turning heel soon since Michael Cole is sorta putting her over now. And then Booker is saying she is nuts. But I guess she was always sorta a heel.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Warrior said:


> AJ might be turning heel soon since Michael Cole is sorta putting her over now. And then Booker is saying she is nuts.


Yeah, not to mention how she attacked Layla after the match and didn't attack Bryan when he cost her the match.

Seems like MITB will be the PPV to finally give the Bryan marks what they've been waiting for, just have to last out all of the negativity from the people that jumped on the bandwagon of it never happening.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The piped laughs for Sheamus's 'jokes' were hilarious, the laughs started before he even finished the joke. Fucking LOL. Really enjoyed Bryan/AJ, great chemistry there, both look so confident in their roles.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I think this was the longest Sandow match on Smackdown yet. I am not sure if they will give him the briefcase, but we will see. He is one of my top pick to win.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Jammy said:


> The piped laughs for Sheamus's 'jokes' were hilarious, the laughs started before he even finished the joke. Fucking LOL.* Really enjoyed Bryan/AJ, great chemistry there, both look so confident in their roles.*


Agreed, they have gotten more comfortable ever since they got a bigger role in the beginning of the year.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Smackdown and Impact shows are 100X better than Raw.Those shows always have an 20 minute epic.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Warrior said:


> AJ might be turning heel soon since Michael Cole is sorta putting her over now. And then Booker is saying she is nuts. But I guess she was always sorta a heel.



Cole was also putting Layla over during the match, and she's definitely not turning Heel, so I don't think that's an indicator. The commentators, both Face and Heel, have been saying that AJ is crazy for weeks, attributing it to when Daniel Bryan broke up with her.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Jammy said:


> The piped laughs for Sheamus's 'jokes' were hilarious, the laughs started before he even finished the joke. Fucking LOL. Really enjoyed Bryan/AJ, great chemistry there, both look so confident in their roles.



Very true. It's funny, both AJ and Daniel Bryan had great chemistry when they were together early this year. And even now when they are on opposing sides, they still retain that chemistry between them that made them so entertaining together.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The Bryan/AJ Yes-Off was gold. The whole opening with a pretty good Divas match and the Bryan interruption was great. Vickie even got a chuckle out of me with the "same old annoying catchphrase." SmackDown on the whole was great. The WH MITB is gonna blow the WWE title MITB out of the water.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ was quite over, she was booked like a beast against the Diva's champion. If im not mistaken this was her first wrestling match since Kaitlyn a few months back. To dominate the champion who beat Beth Phoenix clean. I smell power couple.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ's laugh is epic.I can watch her doing yes yes yes ! all day long.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bryan and AJ together are pure gold.

Anyone else finding it amusing that both times HHH has presented a Raw 1000 moment, it's involved him.

Vicki, that tweet from AJ was sent on Monday night not last night, silly goose.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Interested in the MITB development. Desperately needs some star power (or at least more recognizable names) so methinks Dolph qualifies next week. Cody, who has lodged an appeal to the board of directors will either get in on that technicality or he'll be in the storyline where he keeps losing his opportunities indirectly but sneaks in last minute through a battle royal (due to say Kidd or Santino being attacked and put out) or takes out either of them or Christian himself.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

A Lanny Poffo mention towards Sandow, nicely done Booker.

And a United Maffew Order sign, bochamania ahoy!

EDIT: My last posts were modded together, sorry if I ramble a bit. I've had a tad to drink and fancied giving my running commentary whilst watching it live here in the UK.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I am a sad panda that Christian gets a smaller pop than Santino.

Ok, I am now an Otunga mark. Dat second entrance theme and pose off.

Love Cody using the Goldust uppercut after dropping to the mat, I know this isn't the first time he's done it but I don't think I've brought it up before.

Sheamus is gonna prove he's better than boat men tonight, what's he got against the Navy?

:lmao The best part of that jobber rap? The why not Zoidberg sign in the background.

As much as I enjoy Ryback stiffing it up with local jobbers, I want to see something different.

Justin Gabriel's Hermes boots look like shit, but that was a cracking Baldo bomb from Prince Alb-Train Giant Bernsai.

That Vinny Mac rule of not mentioning the name of the town they're in if it doesn't sound big enough was never more evident than when Del Rio cut his entrance promo.

Ending was a bit meh, decent match but Ziggler losing clean again just isn't doing him any favours.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ overload


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



TheGreatOne. said:


> AJ overload


She was on screen for an total of 12 minutes how is that overload.The whole show is 2 hours and she took about around 10 minutes of the show,there is another 1 hour and 50 minutes for the rest of the show.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



TheGreatOne. said:


> AJ overload


Agreed.

Also, I can't imagine why they put Lord Hentai's fat ass in a ladder match instead of a potential spot monkey like Gabriel. The WWE Title MiTB match will be slow and awful enough, might as well make the WHC one as fast paced and exciting as possible.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

No Kane? Meh


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Jammy said:


> *The piped laughs for Sheamus's 'jokes' were hilarious, the laughs started before he even finished the joke. Fucking LOL.* Really enjoyed Bryan/AJ, great chemistry there, both look so confident in their roles.


What ta fuck! this really happened ? someone can confirm this? if it's true: come on WWE we already had to accept HHH's boy is a main event because we have no choice...but now they want us to believe hes funny? fuck this shit if hes no good at the mic just give him a manager.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Smackdown starts with two Raw recaps. That's a great way to prove to the audience that Smackdown is inferior.

Layla comes out to zero reaction. No one knew who she was and she's the divas champion.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

AJ doing the YES was awesome. :lmao

Bryan is fucking awesome too.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

DAT PIN!!!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Lol @ the intense look Bryan has when doing Yes!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I hope that YES off was actually going the entire commercial break.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Bryan and AJ have great chemistry but this broad is working my nerves.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Epic NO!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Way too much AJ. She's good in small doses but 20+ minutes of her was overkill.

Ryder got no reaction also. Months of jobbing has completely ruined his momentum.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

How can people say AJ overload? If WWE was only AJ and Bryan for 10 hours a week, it'd be awesome. Crazy AJ is great television. As long as she isn't screwing Bryan out of the title, I will always be a fan. Her match with Layla was awesome, and not because of anything Layla did.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Fuck Vince for killing off Ryder. I'll never understand that. He was over as fuck. Just because the WWE didn't 'make' him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> How can people say AJ overload? If WWE was only AJ and Bryan for 10 hours a week, it'd be awesome. Crazy AJ is great television. As long as she isn't screwing Bryan out of the title, I will always be a fan. Her match with Layla was awesome, and not because of anything Layla did.


You're a fan so of course you don't think it's an overload but it really is. When this chick gets more airtime than all of your champions on a weekly basis, it's overload.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I can already see Sandow getting Del Rio level played out. He's got a great gimmick with a terribly played out delivery.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sandow is great but he needs a stronger face opponent than Ryder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> I can already see Sandow getting Del Rio level played out. He's got a great gimmick with a terribly played out delivery.


Which sucks. It isn't the wrestlers fault but it is the fault of management whoring them out right out of the gate and potentially losing steam. They have no idea how to build new characters for longer than 4 months.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sandows has not yet had a feud, and thus no character progression.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Son of a bitch, Kidd didn't even get entrance. ~___~


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

It speaks volumes at how far Swagger's fallen that the previous MITB winner jobbed out to Tyson Kidd and isn't even in MITB this year.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Brye said:


> Son of a bitch, Kidd didn't even get entrance. ~___~


Yeah that explains it really. He is in the MITB to be the spot monkey.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

This match is entertaining as fuck.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

WWE is really putting over Sandow as a future title contender. Usually they do that when he's in line for a major push.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

That was awesome! (Y)

Keep this guy on SD plz.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tyson Kidd!

This is a mark out moment! I'm marking out bro!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Kidd had an important moment and again the crowd didn't care. Not a big pop at all.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



CaptainObvious said:


> Kidd had an important moment and again the crowd didn't care. Not a big pop at all.


tbf they popped for his moves and they popped for him big the last 2 PPVs.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> You're a fan so of course you don't think it's an overload but it really is. When this chick gets more airtime than all of your champions on a weekly basis, it's overload.


Well when your champion is Sheamus, it's pretty obvious why. And Punk is on RAW, so he's only on one show a week.

She's really only an extension of Bryan at this point, so her airtime is basically character development to benefit him.

I'm obviously a biased fan, though, admittedly.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

good match kidd needs a storyline badly


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Tyson Kidd got a jobber entrance and still won, you don't see that too often. WWE needs more upsets like that to put over young talent.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Why do we need to see this McMahon Raw 1000 clip again?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



> Well when your champion is Sheamus, it's pretty obvious why. And Punk is on RAW, so he's only on one show a week.
> 
> She's really only an extension of Bryan at this point, so her airtime is basically character development to benefit him.
> 
> I'm obviously a biased fan, though, admittedly.


Except it really doesn't because anybody with any sense got it the first time. Bryan doesnt want that crazy ho anywhere near his match, but wwe is going to continue forcing those two together, so, he has to figure out a way to get her on her side. taking 3 segments to get that point across is not only repetitive but gratuitous as well.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Shades of a potential Vickie face turn. That's odd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Wow. Vickie literally slapped sense into Ziggler. Cause he bitched up hard after that slap.:lol


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Oscirus said:


> Except it really doesn't because anybody with any sense got it the first time. Bryan doesnt want that crazy ho anywhere near his match, but wwe is going to continue forcing those two together, so, he has to figure out a way to get her on her side. taking 3 segments to get that point across is not only repetitive but gratuitous as well.


The more they show them the better, they're both entertaining more than anything else on the show. 

They aren't being forced together, they're awesome together and have great chemistry.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

*sigh* This years MITB is terrible.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

That Ziggler/Vickie segment was awesome.

I still have decent expectations for MITB.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

We need a Daniel Bryan "NO!" gif added to the board's emoticon list!!! :lmao

Edit - Oh, and hopefully, they FINALLY give Bryan the title at MITB.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Was crazy to see that Santino is more over than Christian. I think the audience simply can't connect with the guy. He's not 'that bad' of a face.

:lol at Otunga. Nice baby oil btw.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

David Otunga got a longer enterance than both the US and IC champion. That's not a way to put over the midcard titles.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Even though he lost, I really want Rhodes in that MITB match.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> The more they show them the better, they're both entertaining more than anything else on the show.
> 
> They aren't being forced together, they're awesome together and have great chemistry.


Actually Bryan Danielson (the person, not the Daniel Bryan character) has voiced his opinion about the storyline and working with AJ and really doesn't care for it. But he can't really do much about it so he's stuck with it. He is kind of being forced to do it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Headliner said:


> Was crazy to see that Santino is more over than Christian. I think the audience simply can't connect with the guy. He's not 'that bad' of a face.


The midwest tends to really like the comedy wrestlers. Which is why I was amazed that Ryder had no reaction. This should have been his crowd.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SporadicAttack said:


> Actually Bryan Danielson (the person, not the Daniel Bryan character) has voiced his opinion about the storyline and working with AJ and really doesn't care for it. But he can't really do much about it so he's stuck with it. He is kind of being forced to do it.


That was when it first started and only because he had other failure couple storylines that went nowhere. The story with AJ helped him get way over and he changed his mind about it and embraced it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Did I just see a re-release commercial for the movie No Holds Barred where they said "it captured an era?" Please.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

The poems before the Ryback squashes needs to stop. It's not funny at all.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> That was when it first started and only because he had other failure couple storylines that went nowhere. The story with AJ helped him get way over and he changed his mind about it and embraced it.


I'm sure he's going to hate it when he has to feud directly with her for Summerslam.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

lol @ Santino outpopping Christian by a good bit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

So when are they going to start having this guy go against real opponents?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Teddy Long announces a tag team match!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Layla and The Great Khali on a live match? Does WWE realize that they can't dub in false cheers on a live show?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

lol at Josh saying everybody crowd round the TV, set the DVR's to record. I walk out or FF all Rybores segments, why aren't they changing it up?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

What happened to having three opponents?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

I thought Tensai was done and being repackaged? Stupid Dirstsheets.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Rated R™ said:


> I thought Tensai was done and being repackaged? Stupid Dirstsheets.


Tensai is going to get multiple chances to get over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Why is Tensai's assistant still with him after Tensai spent a whole commercial break beating the crap out of him?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

They already showed this favorite moment from Triple H...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Considering they are in Indiana, Del Rio's statement isn't far from the truth.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sheamus came out to a mild reaction. And this is Smackdown's top face.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



kobra860 said:


> Why is Tensai's assistant still with him after Tensai spent a whole commercial break beating the crap out of him?


It doesn't exist if W.W.E. pretends it doesn't exist. The only people allowed to have any history over a month are Randy Orton and C.M. Punk.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



SporadicAttack said:


> Tyson Kidd!
> 
> *This is a mark out moment! I'm marking out bro!*


Matt Striker is that you?


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



djmaza said:


> Matt Striker is that you?


:lmao 

Nah. I just got really excited over Tyson Kidd finally getting a solid victory. Also I thought that was hilarious when Striker said that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Poor Ziggler. Hopefully he'll be in MITB.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



> The more they show them the better, they're both entertaining more than anything else on the show.
> 
> They aren't being forced together, they're awesome together and have great chemistry.


Kayfabe wise she's being forced on him. What should be a memorable feud with a set of great matches is being seriously overshadowed by the involvement of AJ. The top title in the business should not be decided on the whims of a diva.

As for entertainment wise, I'm fairly certain watching AJ copying Daniel Bryan to annoy him will get old in about two weeks if not sooner.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Damn, the Brogue Kick is the new RKO; that fucker pulling it out of nowhere.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Headliner said:


> Poor Ziggler. Hopefully he'll be in MITB.


I'm sick of having Sheamus own him every week. Would it really hurt them to let Del Rio take the pin for this match?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Sheamus and AJ laying the law down as usual. LOL at Sheamus selling that arm injury for you angry smarks. :troll


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

Need a sign? Why not Zoidberg?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Oscirus said:


> Kayfabe wise she's being forced on him. What should be a memorable feud with a set of great matches is being seriously overshadowed by the involvement of AJ. The top title in the business should not be decided on the whims of a diva.
> 
> As for entertainment wise, I'm fairly certain watching AJ copying Daniel Bryan to annoy him will get old in about two weeks if not sooner.


The WWE Championship isn't a real prize, it's a part of the show, so what does it matter if a Diva is involved? Did you complain the same when Lita helped Edge win?

And how will it get old? She doesn't do the same thing every week! It will get old to you because you obviously don't like her, but seeing the reaction every week I'd say you are in the minority.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Oscirus said:


> Kayfabe wise she's being forced on him. What should be a memorable feud with a set of great matches is being seriously overshadowed by the involvement of AJ. The top title in the business should not be decided on the whims of a diva.
> 
> As for entertainment wise, I'm fairly certain watching AJ copying Daniel Bryan to annoy him will get old in about two weeks if not sooner.


The title's being overshadowed anyway by the Adventures of John Cena so is that really relevant? I'd prefer AJ all over this storyline to MAKE it a storyline as opposed to there being no build-up like there was heading into Over The Limit.

And this was only the second time she copied him. Likely the last too. They've been pretty good which switching up the stuff AJ does week by week.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/cody-rhod...f-directors-with-a-protest-wwecom-ex-26033917 Hell of a promo from Rhodes.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



andersonasshole900 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/cody-rhod...f-directors-with-a-protest-wwecom-ex-26033917 Hell of a promo from Rhodes.


This is a good example of why Rhodes should be elevated to a main event heel. He's able to participate in the standard complaining heel storyline and still come off as having presence.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> The WWE Championship isn't a real prize, it's a part of the show, so what does it matter if a Diva is involved? Did you complain the same when Lita helped Edge win?
> 
> And how will it get old? She doesn't do the same thing every week! It will get old to you because you obviously don't like her, but seeing the reaction every week I'd say you are in the minority.


Now you're just saying anything that doesn't make much sense to justify AJ's mega push.
Lita wasn't the major focus of Edge's title run. Despite them being a team she was very much still a background player more than the main focus. The main focus was gasp....the WWE title. Now all of a sudden the championship is not a real prize (kayfabe wise) because of AJ and her fap squad? No shit and it's suffering because of it.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Amber B said:


> Now you're just saying anything that doesn't make much sense to justify AJ's mega push.
> Lita wasn't the major focus of Edge's title run. Despite them being a team she was very much still a background player more than the main focus. The main focus was gasp....the WWE title. Now all of a sudden the championship is not a real prize (kayfabe wise) because of AJ and her fap squad? No shit and it's suffering because of it.


I didn't say kayfabe wise, I meant in real life.

How did I justify AJ's "mega push"? All I said was that she's an extension of Bryan, which is true since her craziness came about when Bryan broke up with her and will probably evolve if she reunites with him.

She's more entertaining than most things on WWE TV these days and people want to see her, thus she gets more TV time than what people would rather not see. She deserves the push based off of popularity alone.

As for her overshadowing the WWE title....it's called a storyline and once she chooses a side, the story will revolve more around the title since her motives will be known and the challenger will no longer be involved in her in any way other than an advesary.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



The Redeemer said:


> I didn't say kayfabe wise, I meant in real life.
> 
> How did I justify AJ's "mega push"? All I said was that she's an extension of Bryan, which is true since her craziness came about when Bryan broke up with her and will probably evolve if she reunites with him.
> 
> ...


How is it an extension to Bryan's character if he's losing clean to CM Punk in the blowoff match in 2 weeks and AJ leaves with neither guy? It's just taking away from both Bryan and Punk just to give all the attention and rub to a girl that neither of them will have a connection with afterwards or Bryan has to put over at Summerslam.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

AJ's awesome and all, but I'm not digging that this feud is more about her then the WWE title. If Punk didn't have the title there really wouldn't be much of a difference in this feud.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



andersonasshole900 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/cody-rhod...f-directors-with-a-protest-wwecom-ex-26033917 Hell of a promo from Rhodes.


The kid needs to walk out with a briefcase.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> How is it an extension to Bryan's character if he's losing clean to CM Punk in the blowoff match in 2 weeks and AJ leaves with neither guy? It's just taking away from both Bryan and Punk just to give all the attention and rub to a girl that neither of them will have a connection with afterwards or Bryan has to put over at Summerslam.


Bryan pinned Punk in the rematch. Punk got a pin in a tag match. Bryan pinned Punk this week.



Here's my view on this. If AJ turns and becomes Bryan's manager and starts to slowly have a similar role to someone like Lita, this worked. Because ti will be about the title again. As long as it's about the title at the end of the feud, it's all good.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

> The WWE Championship isn't a real prize, it's a part of the show, so what does it matter if a Diva is involved? Did you complain the same when Lita helped Edge win?


The wwe championship is the prize. It's what everybody's gunning for. If a frigging midcarder diva is outshining it, no matter how you want to spin it, that's problematic.

As for AJ copying Bryan for only 1 week, that's true. She copied punk then Kane now Bryan. Notice a pattern here? It's not old yet but it will get old.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



vanboxmeer said:


> How is it an extension to Bryan's character if he's losing clean to CM Punk in the blowoff match in 2 weeks and AJ leaves with neither guy? It's just taking away from both Bryan and Punk just to give all the attention and rub to a girl that neither of them will have a connection with afterwards or Bryan has to put over at Summerslam.


I never said that would happen, so why is this quoting my post?

I disagree with your opinions, you don't need to keep questioning what I say.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

While I am not in love with their choices for MITB, this was a great episode of Smackdown. Only one squash match, no Brodus or Sin Cara, and the main event was very good despite the obvious outcome. I'm seriously enjoying Smackdown more than Raw. If SD had more Punk and no Cena all the time, it would kick Raw's ass every week in quality imo.

And AJ is probably the only Diva I care about as a character. She has made both shows that much better.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Overall good show!


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

It was a great SmackDown. Hope there are some changes to MITB participants or at least that Cody and Dolph make it as current people in are so so. Again, great episode.

edit: oh and a nice Divas match that lasted 5 min opened the show 
unk


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Actually a decent episode. A step in the right direction, at least. 

D-Bry GOAT'ing it up again, good match from Kidd, AJ continuing to be the most interesting character in WWE (a rather sad reflection of the current product), Ziggler getting some time, Sandow on the mic, a little of Cesaro, and I'm finally starting to warm to Ryberg.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOFFVTfbB1s


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I enjoyed this week's episode, hoping Cody finds a way to get in the mitb.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Smackdown was good this week, much better then raw, and a little better then tna.

I have a few quick thoughts about the show:
How low will Swagger sink, losing to Santino and now Tyson Kidd? hard to believe he was a world champion.
Will Cody Rhodes get another match next week to enter the money in the bank match since he didn't lose?
its good to see Dolph Zigler getting some promo time backstage.
Shamus promos are also getting better, there still not great but there getting there.
Will Ryback get three, how long can this go on for?
I couldn't care last about ADR if i tried.
They need to stop having Zigler taking the pinfall in matches theres only so many times he can get beat in world title matches before he starts to look weak.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

AJ number 1 fan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOFFVTfbB1s


That reminds me, I miss Chris Masters.

Those videos are much better than the current product.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Kentonbomb said:


> Not really. Bryan was losing a lot to Sin Cara and the like before his MITB win. He was directionless before that match.
> 
> Kidd is more high risk than Gabriel. He's the new Shelton Benjamin. Technical/high offense. Gabriel can ground wrestle aswell and he should also be in the match.
> 
> ...


Whatever you say. The words of someone who thinks Mahal and McIntyre are future World Champions and the guy who thought Bryan would retain at WrestleMania doesn't have much merit. 

I'll repeat myself just to make it clear: Tyson Kidd is a flat-out jobber who rarely ever gets on TV. No other MITB winners at the time of winning the event were jobbers. Kidd has no credibility and it would be MUCH harder to build up Kidd as a credible star if he won it, as opposed to every other guy in the match. Kidd is JUST in the match to do spots (unless of course he's taken out before the match and replaced with someone else - which I still think could happen). I've got nothing against Kidd, he's a great worker, but he lacks everything else to become a star and he's jobber status has destroyed his image and credibility. Kidd may steal the show at the PPV, but guess what? Shelton Benjamin stole the show for years in MITB matches and never won it. Kidd is the least expected guy to win the match, but that doesn't mean WWE will pull some big swerve on us. My money is still on Rhodes or Ziggler to win it (they'll get into the match somehow).

Anyway on topic, smackdown was pretty good this week I enjoyed it. The Sandow/Ryder match and the Sheamus/Del Rio/Ziggler main-events were great. The recent character development for Ziggler is a good sign, he's speaking more for himself and his backstage segment with Vickie in which they argued is hopefully a sign they will break up soon.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Does sandowns character have a long shelf life?


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Enziguri said:


> Does sandowns character have a long shelf life?


yes, he's the best thing to happen to the wwe this year, he'll go along way with the character that he has


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Enziguri said:


> Does sandowns character have a long shelf life?


I don't think he can go past the secondary title belt as a smart asshole "Lanny Poffo". If there are any plans down the line to make him a big player he'll have to tone down the gimmick to be taken seriously against an Punk or Bryan or even Sheamus.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown Spoilers 6/29/12*



Nostalgia said:


> Whatever you say. The words of someone who thinks Mahal and McIntyre are future World Champions and the guy who thought Bryan would retain at WrestleMania doesn't have much merit.
> 
> I'll repeat myself just to make it clear: Tyson Kidd is a flat-out jobber who rarely ever gets on TV. No other MITB winners at the time of winning the event were jobbers. Kidd has no credibility and it would be MUCH harder to build up Kidd as a credible star if he won it, as opposed to every other guy in the match. Kidd is JUST in the match to do spots (unless of course he's taken out before the match and replaced with someone else - which I still think could happen). I've got nothing against Kidd, he's a great worker, but he lacks everything else to become a star and he's jobber status has destroyed his image and credibility. Kidd may steal the show at the PPV, but guess what? Shelton Benjamin stole the show for years in MITB matches and never won it. Kidd is the least expected guy to win the match, but that doesn't mean WWE will pull some big swerve on us. My money is still on Rhodes or Ziggler to win it (they'll get into the match somehow).
> 
> Anyway on topic, smackdown was pretty good this week I enjoyed it. The Sandow/Ryder match and the Sheamus/Del Rio/Ziggler main-events were great. The recent character development for Ziggler is a good sign, he's speaking more for himself and his backstage segment with Vickie in which they argued is hopefully a sign they will break up soon.


As out there as he is with the Mahal/Mcintyre belief, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. The thing that I laughed at was him saying 'I predict' Cody Rhodes will get into MITB but because 'I' think he hasn't got what it takes to main event, he won't win. I can't say for sure whether he'll get in or win but is it ever a good idea to base predictions on your own personal opinion? Just seems odd to me. I do agree with this line-up one of or both Rhodes and/or Ziggler will get into the match. I think Ziggler will qualify next week and the way things are going, Rhodes will probably get this storyline on getting 'screwed' out of MITB but he either attacks someone to get in, gets in very last minute on merit or what I seriously hope WWE don't do, he doesn't get in but stops Christian from winning.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> I don't think he can go past the secondary title belt as a smart asshole "Lanny Poffo". If there are any plans down the line to make him a big player he'll have to tone down the gimmick to be taken seriously against an Punk or Bryan or even Sheamus.


Yeah i only see him as as midcard champ.


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOFFVTfbB1s 
AJ = Female Ken Shamrock lol that is funny the world's most dangerous female.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ haters are getting mad because she opened the show and is entertaining as hell. :jay2


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> AJ haters are getting mad because she opened the show and is entertaining as hell. :jay2


If your an fan of AJ you might enjoy this video it's shows how she has become an crazy chick. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jk-WD6d352Y


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WWE taking the time 2 develop something, keep it consistent just until they decide to pull the trigger (maybe). I really don't see the problem. I bet CM punk and DB cut a promo next week or the week after that puts the title over and changes everybody's tone right quick. I rather they continue something right to the very end than drop it and act like it never happened. AJ is getting a lot of face time, true, but even if she wasn't, the title would still be overshadowed by Cena, so might as well continue this story line that's been going on ever since DB won the WHC.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WWE taking the time 2 develop something, keep it consistent just until they decide to pull the trigger (maybe). I really don't see the problem. I bet CM punk and DB cut a promo next week or the week after that puts the title over and changes everybody's tone right quick. I rather they continue something right to the very end than drop it and act like it never happened. AJ is getting a lot of face time, true, but even if she wasn't, the title would still be overshadowed by Cena, so might as well continue this story line that's been going on ever since DB won the WHC.


btw that hair promo of Swaggers is on the WWE website.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smackdown in roughly 5 minutes


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> btw that hair promo of Swaggers is on the WWE website.


Cole's face was either a face of respect or "yeah, that just happened" face. Anyway, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> As out there as he is with the Mahal/Mcintyre belief, everyone is entitled to their own opinion. The thing that I laughed at was him saying 'I predict' Cody Rhodes will get into MITB but because 'I' think he hasn't got what it takes to main event, he won't win. I can't say for sure whether he'll get in or win but is it ever a good idea to base predictions on your own personal opinion? Just seems odd to me. I do agree with this line-up one of or both Rhodes and/or Ziggler will get into the match. I think Ziggler will qualify next week and the way things are going, Rhodes will probably get this storyline on getting 'screwed' out of MITB but he either attacks someone to get in, gets in very last minute on merit or what I seriously hope WWE don't do, he doesn't get in but stops Christian from winning.


Of course. My opinion though, is his opinions are crap and his history at predicting things isn't good. He believes guys like Rhodes and Barrett won't be main-eventers and World Champions because he doesn't think they have ''it'' - but he thinks guys like Mahal and McIntyre are the future World Champions... 

There's still time until MITB and I believe both Rhodes and Ziggler will get into the match somehow. Ziggler will probably win a qualifying match and Rhodes will probably get into the match by attacking someone (as you say) and taking them out of the match, probably Kidd as his place in the match is so weird considering his jobber status. 



-Extra- said:


> I don't think he can go past the secondary title belt as a smart asshole "Lanny Poffo". If there are any plans down the line to make him a big player he'll have to tone down the gimmick to be taken seriously against an Punk or Bryan or even Sheamus.





Enziguri said:


> Yeah i only see him as as midcard champ.


Well reportedly Triple H is a big fan of Sandow, so that's important, just look at Sheamus. His gimmick really stands out among the current bland roster, he's charismatic, got a good size, great at promos and solid in the ring so far. So all that makes me think Sandow _could_ go far.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Well reportedly Triple H is a big fan of Sandow, so that's important, just look at Sheamus. His gimmick really stands out among the current bland roster, he's charismatic, got a good size, great at promos and solid in the ring so far. So all that makes me think Sandow _could_ go far.


Trips was also a fan of Drew.

Sandow is going to get the same treatment Bryan, Wade and Dolph Got. He's going to get a taste of success, Probably Beating Christian for the IC title, then proceeded to be buried for 4-6 Months to see how he takes it, and then get re-pushed if he handles it well.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SteenIsGod said:


> Trips was also a fan of Drew.
> 
> Sandow is going to get the same treatment Bryan, Wade and Dolph Got. He's going to get a taste of success, Probably Beating Christian for the IC title, then proceeded to be buried for 4-6 Months to see how he takes it, and then get re-pushed if he handles it well.


And Drew was getting a good push in the company, he was IC Champion within months of his debut and held the title 161 days. Then he had that whole fiasco with his ex-wife that brought bad publicity to the company and he's been buried since for it.

Well you don't know that will happen to Sandow. It's too early to tell what will happen to him, but the fact he's in a MITB when he's only been in the WWE a few months is a good sign. All the other qualities he has that I mentioned are a good sign too.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Nostalgia said:


> Of course. My opinion though, is his opinions are crap and his history at predicting things isn't good. He believes guys like Rhodes and Barrett won't be main-eventers and World Champions because he doesn't think they have ''it'' - but he thinks guys like Mahal and McIntyre are the future World Champions...
> 
> There's still time until MITB and I believe both Rhodes and Ziggler will get into the match somehow. Ziggler will probably win a qualifying match and Rhodes will probably get into the match by attacking someone (as you say) and taking them out of the match, probably Kidd as his place in the match is so weird considering his jobber status.
> 
> ...


Yeah I would love to know what makes him think Mahal and Mcintyre are capable of being a future main eventer while Rhodes and Barrett aren't because firstly what strikes me is Rhodes and Barrett are streets ahead mic-wise of Mahal and Mcintyre. I'm not the biggest fan of Barrett tbh. I reckon he's overrated here but if I were to analyse each of them, Mahal is relying on a tired gimmick which no one cares about anymore. He's green in the ring too. Mcintyre is good in the ring, decent on the mic but that's about it. He doesn't stand out other than with his theme and he's simply being outshined by better talents i.e. Rhodes, Barrett etc. Wade is phenomenally natural in his mic work. I think he needs to work on variation personally. In the ring he's a decent brawler, steadily improving. And Rhodes, while he may not have much of a gimmick right now his in-ring work I would argue is the best of the 4 and he's also the best skilled at promo variety imo. I'm curious as to his opinions though haha.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't understand why some people are saying "Ziggler and Rhodes shouldn't win MITB, it's too predictable" if something is predictable it means it *MAKES SENSE*

Why don't people get that? Look at last year, everybody expected Alberto to win and he did, he ended up having 2 Title reigns (both of which were too short) and has been in the main event ever since. Bryan won completely out of nowhere, was nothing but a jobber with a blue briefcase for MONTHS before they finally decided to make him credible AFTER he cashed in. I know what I'd prefer to see again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't have a problem with predictability that much. Sometimes the predictable outcome is the right outcome.

Although if WWE pulled a fast one and Kidd won I'd mark. :side:


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Thought smackdown was amazing this week. I've been loving for about two months now but this show was even above the high standard it's been living up too.


----------



## Daniel.Bryan (Jul 1, 2012)

what the hell why dolph. is not dumping vicke


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Enziguri said:


> Yeah i only see him as as midcard champ.


Technically, he will be if he holds the WHC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ecabney said:


> Technically, he will be if he holds the WHC.


Truth.

I honestly don't see why this gimmick can't main event, though. I mean, I know that they probably think it can't, but I don't see why it has limits. It's not a terrible gimmick like the Funkasaurus or something. It should be able to go all the way. Will it? Probably not. I don't think there's a reason for him to change, though. Keep the same look with the big beard and the robe and all, at least, even if he no longer makes intellectual references.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Tyson Kidd should win US title and feud with Damien Sandow. That would be a great feud.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

It was decent, better than it has been in a long time, so technically I agree with this thread. Although that doesn't mean it was amazing. It didn't drag as much as it had done in the last few weeks.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

the only thing that was bugging me was i read something about vince wanting to use sound effects so the audience at home knows when to laugh. when sheamus said the joke about getting run over by lindsay lohan the crowd laughter was really instantly loud for something not that funny. i immediately thought it was canned laughter. fake laugh track they use in sitcoms that isn't filmed in front of an audience. there were a couple other parts i thought they might be using fake crowd noise. i'm not positive, but it sure seemed like it. if they edit out golderg chants during ryback matches then why not fake crowd noise too.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Smackdown has consistently been the better show for a while now.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SteenIsGod said:


> Trips was also a fan of Drew.
> 
> Sandow is going to get the same treatment Bryan, Wade and Dolph Got. He's going to get a taste of success, Probably Beating Christian for the IC title, then proceeded to be buried for 4-6 Months to see how he takes it, and then get re-pushed if he handles it well.


LMAO. Why is it we're the only ones who have figured out the "McMahon Push Formula"?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Yeah. Smackdown is getting better and better every week.


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*



Jingoro said:


> the only thing that was bugging me was i read something about vince wanting to use sound effects so the audience at home knows when to laugh. when sheamus said the joke about getting run over by lindsay lohan the crowd laughter was really instantly loud for something not that funny. i immediately thought it was canned laughter. fake laugh track they use in sitcoms that isn't filmed in front of an audience. there were a couple other parts i thought they might be using fake crowd noise. i'm not positive, but it sure seemed like it. if they edit out golderg chants during ryback matches then why not fake crowd noise too.


There's usually added heat or cheers on Smackdown. In fact, probably almost all crowd reaction on Smackdown is enhanced to at least some degree. I don't think it'd surprise me if they added in crowd laughter for jokes as well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

The only time Sheamus has made me laugh is when he says "Triple Twet"


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

I agree with the OP. Smackdown was great this week and it's amazing, with how much effort they put into Raw, that Smackdown is the better show as often as it is.

They couldn't care less about Smackdown. They have always since 2005 put all of their biggest names on RAW, so Smackdown is home to superstars who are either new and up coming, past it, or just not popular enough to be on RAW and exposed to that bigger audience.

The result though, is that the booking is less rigid, the superstars are given more freedom, the matches are longer, Cena isn't there to make it into a big joke, and they just always seem to have more FUN, whereas Raw appears to be so scripted and predictable because they follow the same boring formula every week.

Wish they would apply their Smackdown philosophy, to Raw.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

Smackdown was pretty good this week. One of the better Smackdown episodes in a while. One of the best things about Smackdown, compared to Raw, is that almost always you get a decent Main Event. This week had a great main event match that I wish was more common on Raw. 

Awesome to see Tyson Kidd getting into the MITB match and his match with Swagger was surprisingly decent too. I was a little disappointed to see Santino get in but the thing with Rhodes filing a complaint with the Board is interesting. Also a little disappointing that Gabriel isn't in the match either but what can you do? The backstage segments were fine for the most part too.

So yeah solid episode without too much filler.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*

My thoughts exactly, I came away thinking 'that was actually worth watching' was much better than previous weeks lets hope it keeps getting better.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: This week's smackdown was the best I've seen in a long time!*



YESYESYES said:


> The only time Sheamus has made me laugh is when he says "Triple Twet"


The accent is strong in Sheamus. lol Wish he would say "ass" instead of "arse".


----------

